# First Mountian trail



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm 303lbs, and have been up and down with 10lb these last few months with the weather forever changing, and also having a few gout attacks.

I'm also 44yr old, and today was my first Mountain trail, and I loved it, every moment, and even my first time falling. :thumbsup:

Got up and kept going like a little kid having too much fun to think about it.

I bought a Trek Marlin at the end of last season and mostly have been riding thru the city.

I have not a problem doing 14 - 24 or so miles, but that darn mountain trail was killing be before I gotten 4 miles in... lol

It was fun and I Loved it.

My first was at Novi, Tree Farm in Michigan! ! ! !


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yup, mountain trails are a completely different monster. Sounds like your hooked now...look out...it's a slippery (but extremely fun) slope.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, I am hooked, I believe I may become bored of normal riding. I also went and bought a hydration bag afterwards.. It's CamelBak, 100oz bag


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's the sure sign you're addicted, the hydration pack...haha

I ride the street around my town for fitness, it's a nice 5 mile loop around town with some decent climbing but I don't enjoy it. I'm not happy on my bike unless there's dirt under my wheels, branches whizzing by my face, and rocks and roots beating the crap out of my bike.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! Keep it up all summer, dont overdo it and end up hurting yourself, and have fun!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> That's the sure sign you're addicted, the hydration pack...haha
> 
> I ride the street around my town for fitness, it's a nice 5 mile loop around town with some decent climbing but I don't enjoy it. I'm not happy on my bike unless there's dirt under my wheels, branches whizzing by my face, and rocks and roots beating the crap out of my bike.


Ok, I'm not the only one then..  I have about a 14 mile loop around town myself. It's started out at 7miles, then I moved into 10miles, but I like doing the whole 14miles.

I also noticed after I did the mountain trail, and then when I was riding the street, my speed has increased or I should say I am peddling much faster, and I only did the mountain trail once.

lol... When you say, branches whizzing by your face, that is something I was thinking about while I was riding... I was thinking "Damn is this helmet for in case I fall or to stop the frackin branches from ripping my hair out of my head!" because I was getting some serious slaps across the head... lol


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> Congrats! Keep it up all summer, dont overdo it and end up hurting yourself, and have fun!


Thank you! I don't think I'm close enough to overdoing it, but I know my limits, I rested far too many times that day... lol My first goal is to rest less, and knowing the paths better and what to expect, then pick up speed.

On the way to the park, I was so nervous and a little scared. When I started down the path, I wasn't scared anymore, when I hit the ground, I was no longer nervous, and for some reason, I felt like a kid again(10yrs old), gotten back up and had a ball.

The exercise pain, never felt so good, it's now the next day, I do not have any pain or stiffness from yesterday, not sore from falling, I feel great.

Actually I'm on my way to ride around town for some exercise now.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn’t do 14miles on this run, but I will add a few miles a little later with the wife for a cool down.

Today I started what I call my sweat runs.  It’s where it’s plenty hot outside, and I wear a plastic suit. I don’t wear the pants, just the top. I wear a tee-shirt under it, and a big sweat shirt on top of the plastic.

The mistake I made today was with my Camelbak. That thing is much better then I expected, it keeps the water nice and cool. My mistake was filling the pack with water last night and freezing it. The water barely melted any at well over halfway thru my ride. I gotten home and it’s still a block of ice.
Next time I will only half or less then half freeze and then fill with water just before the ride.

I don’t know if this was good, ok, or bad, but I went 10miles in 55min. Since I am keeping a record now, I only hope to improve. I doubt if I get much improvement, my wife likes to ride slow when she goes, but I already know, she will not ride with me on any of my sweat runs.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

be careful with the plastic bag nonsense- you can really hurt yourself that way by giving yourself heat stroke. just the sweatshirt should be more than enough to make you sweat, and even that is a little excessive. youre only going to sweat so much no matter what you have on, and the exertion of being on the bike should be more than enough to get you pouring perspiration.

i dont freeze my camelbak solid- never thaws! instead i fill it 1/4 to 1/3 full and freeze it flat, then i pull it out first thing in the morning and let it sit out so everything can thaw out. then when its time to go, i top it completely with water. Ive had that ice block last many hours in the sun, on my back. More than enough ice while still getting an ample amount of liquid in the reservoir. i also have a bottle on the bike thats filled with electrolyte.

endurance will come in time. there are several small climbs at the trail i ride most regularly that for the seasoned bikers, are little more than a warmup. for me, they are a great workout. when i started riding little more than a month ago, i couldnt clear the first hill without stopping twice- now, i clear it, and the rest of the 2 1/2 mile trail, and i just shift to granny gear. my next step is clearing it, but up one gear.

it aint gonna happen overnight, but it will happen. i have dropped a solid 20 pounds so far and have every intention of dropping another 25-30 this summer, and as long as i dont destroy my bike in the process (i am really hard on equipment, and ride well beyond my skill level lol), i see no reason why it wont happen.

Keep it up and IMO lose the plastic shirt... that crap went out the window in the 70s for me- we wore it around school to lose weight for wrestling weigh-ins. horrible idea.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, the plastic is a recipe for heat stroke. Honestly, I wouldn't wear anything but a t-shirt. Sweating out tons of fluids will cause you to loose weight, but it's not real weight as in not fat. Your just loosing fluid weight which will be replaced when you drink water during/after your ride. Only thing you'll accomplish is becoming dehydrated which will hurt your performance on the bike, make you feel like crap, cause you to slow down actual weight (fat) loss, and potentially cause serious health issues including death. When you sweat a lot, you start messing with the bodies electrolyte balance and messing with that is bad news. It doesn't take much being out of balance to screw you up, even to the point of causing cardiac arrest.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I know what you guys are saying about the Plastic, but it seems to be the only way I lose weight. In the past I have done it before, and yes years later I have gained it back, but that’s my fault and another story with how I eat or I should say, I how I use to eat.

I have so many different stories to explain how I lose it with the plastic, and how I don’t lose it without.
I have to sweat, and I have to sweat a ton to get it off. Sometimes I do feel like crap after I soak my t-shirt underneath.
I did buy the camelback, but it was not to drink water while riding, but just to rinse my mouth out while riding. I don’t even drink water when I do my sweat run, and I even wait an hour or so afterwards before I drink water.

I know I sound as if I’m tuff on my body, but I gotta lose it now, and I want to lose a ton of it.

This year, before the plastic, I started out with the 7miles, then 10 and sometimes 14 miles. I wasn’t losing anything, the scale just stayed at 300lbs. I didn’t let that frustrate me, because I know about plateaus. I kept riding and I couldn’t wait till it got hot enough for me to use the plastic.

Some people have surgery I use plastic. 

Hey, I seriously appreciate all of the caring thoughts, and I have to say thank you very much for it. 

I hope I don’t sound adversarial with my comments on the plastic, because I’m not.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Plastic?
I sweat enough without  But if it works for you...

Riding trails is great fun. A couple of hour's cruise on country roads is a different kind of fun.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe that's my problem, as big as I am, I should be sweating as I walk from one room to the next(I have seen that before from a person).

I work hard and I don't sweat enough to say I have done anything, unless I wear the plastic.

In the past I've worn the plastic using step-masters, and jogging, but this is a little different with the bike riding and I do have to be careful.

In the past with the stepper and jogging, When I felt my heat get to a certain level, I knew I better stop, and that was enough for that day/time.

The problem that can happen now, is not feeling the level of heat, because of the great air I'm getting while riding and breathing so well, compared to running much slower.

Also, the Hydration pack, might not be helping with me knowing when it's time to stop.

When I jogged, I have worn that Plastic in over 100 degree weather in the worst humidity.

To make thing worst or funny, I take a super hot shower before putting it on, and I'm sweating as I am putting on my cloths.... lol

It was an old guy who told me to do that trick years ago when I was jogging. I told him about my lack of sweating, and ever since, that has been my way of losing.

This time, I have a great wife, who cooks, and I won’t be out eating at fast food joints 3 times a day.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

The plastic bag is a bad idea. If you are not sweating then you aren't working hard enough or just aren't a sweater. That is purely hydration. Please do not stroke out on any trails. I understand weight loss is hard. I was 363 and now I am 253. It has taken 2 years of blood, sweat and tears. I'm still not done. You can't fix a life long problem in a couple sweaty mtb rides. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not healthy, not healthy at all. But it's your funeral. Good luck.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll definitely second what Nubster said. Losing water weight through sweating isn't going to produce any long-lasting effects- thats why we did it for wrestling weigh-ins, just to get down a weight class for the weigh-in. As soon as you start drinking, it all comes back.

You got a 100 oz. camelbak just to rinse your mouth? thats ridiculous. I carry 124 oz. total on my rides and drink almost all of it- and i generally lose a pound or two with every ride i do thats over an hour in legth! The trick to dropping pounds is operating at a caloric deficit- you have to burn more calories than you eat, period.

You HAVE to stay hydrated, man. If you dehydrate and succumb to heat stroke on the trail, you are going to be in a world of hurt like you have never known. It is possible you can die from it, especially when it happens out in the woods away from help. I carry my cell phone and my usual trail is in a city park about 3 miles from the hospital- and I honestly dont think I could be in an ambulance in less than 30 minutes, IF i was conscious enough to make the call and give them specific directions to where I was on the trail (which is almost entirely surrounded by residential areas- you can see houses through the woods all around.)

Really dude, you need to sh|tcan the plastic bag action, just wear a tshirt (its almost june!), and spend more time paying attention to what you are feeding yourself. THAT is how you are going to lose weight.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Losing water weight isn't the same as losing weight. Anything you do to accelerate dehydration is very dangerous. If you want to lose weight fix your diet. One of the first things they focus on with diet is hydration. Keep wearing that plastic and you're asking for a stroke.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

HAMP,
Got more than you thought you would? All of us "big" people encourage and generally watch out for each other, thus, the lectures. Of course, we all know how to exercise and eat correctly, but most of us may have trouble doing it (e.g., me right now).

But one thing we all know is that for health concerns, including losing weight, you have to stay hydrated. Water is necessary to burn fat, and fat is what all of us overweight clydes want to lose.

Search this forum for the many plans people used to lose weight. There are many success stories. My success is that I have lost 40 lbs over a couple of years (exercise, change in diet, the normal reasons). Not only do I feel better, but I actually last longer on rides (faster, farther). Who woulda thunk? Still need to lose more, but need that mental shift to do it (mental is very important too).

So, keep riding, get rid of that plastic stuff, eat well, and hydrate well. Keep us informed on your progress (and you will progress if you continue riding).


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

From what everyone is saying, I know this doesn’t make a difference, but I am not wearing the Plastic on the mountain trial…. Heck NO!!! I barely made 4 miles on my first mountain trail and felt it.

I believe everyone is totally correct and I do not doubt any of it, heck, you guys are scaring me from how I do use it now. 

The plastic thing only comes on when I do a loop in my neighborhood, and it looks like I will only be doing my 10mile loop with the Plastic.

Again, I believe that doesn’t make a difference from what you guys are saying, but NO, I am not, and will not wear it on the mountain trail.

I know it’s kinda silly to buy a camelbak just to rinse, but it works perfect for how I’m bring it down. Also, I have the 100oz pack, and a 24oz bottle too. I’ve only done it once, but plan to really use it when it gets hotter. 

Guys, I cannot drop any pounds unless I sweat it off, I swear it. I seem to gain weight just eating a salad if I don’t do something. 

Then there are the times when I have a gout flare-up, then I’m down for awhile, and all I do is gain during that time, and it’s back to square one. My gout attacks is from being overweight, not just a certain food(well maybe sugar).


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Interesting that you suffer from gout because dehydration is associated with an increased risk of a recurrent gout attack.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

It is all about calorie deficit. I can eat a salad and gain weight also. What do you put on that salad? I think instead of gimics like the plastic shirt, you really need to sit down and calculate your caloric input and output, it may surprise you. There are some of us here who can have 2500 calorie a day diets and lose weight, and there are those of us who need a 1500 calorie a day diet to lose weight. No one solution works for all. But, until you understand and know what you are putting in, there is no way to know what you are going to get out of it. 

You should be drinking enough water to where your urine is almost clear. If water is too hard to drink all day, slap some crytal light or walmart brand no calorie flavor packs in it to help. They even have one with a caffeine punch. Dehydration just hurts weight loss, you need water to recover and aid digestion process, no water no poop, =retained weight. You will figure it out, it is not rocket science.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Interesting that you suffer from gout because dehydration is associated with an increased risk of a recurrent gout attack.


Darn it!!!! I forgot about that, you are correct, I forgot my doctor took me off of some water pills, because that is not good for Gout...

I do have to rethink this mess now.

I do know when my weight is down, I do not have attacks, unless I have too much sugar.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> It is all about calorie deficit. I can eat a salad and gain weight also. What do you put on that salad? I think instead of gimics like the plastic shirt, you really need to sit down and calculate your caloric input and output, it may surprise you. There are some of us here who can have 2500 calorie a day diets and lose weight, and there are those of us who need a 1500 calorie a day diet to lose weight. No one solution works for all. But, until you understand and know what you are putting in, there is no way to know what you are going to get out of it.
> 
> You should be drinking enough water to where your urine is almost clear. If water is too hard to drink all day, slap some crytal light or walmart brand no calorie flavor packs in it to help. They even have one with a caffeine punch. Dehydration just hurts weight loss, you need water to recover and aid digestion process, no water no poop, =retained weight. You will figure it out, it is not rocket science.


This is the same subject the wife and I had last night, she mentioned I need to count what's going in, compared to what I'm doing each day.

I gave her the excuse, to let me really get involved into the working out, and once it becomes a habit again, then I start the counting. I've already cut back on the portion, and that wasn't by choice, it just happening.

Today, was a beautiful day, it wasn't hot, and I felt so cool in the plastic... lol

I did drink some water from the camelbak while riding, it was too tempting not too, that darn big ice cube has the water so tasty


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am not the best one to say this as I have a very bad habit of not doing it myself, but if you want to be truly successful in weight loss, you HAVE to count calories. Of course you need to figure out your daily maintenance levels, determine the deficit amount that works best, figure out your ratios, ect, but without knowing what is going in you cannot know where you are at. I really need to get back on the boat myself. Last time I did the counting I lost 25 pounds in about a months time and that wasn't even eating strictly. That was simply knowing that I needed 2500 calories per day and I kept the eating pretty clean, but I didn't even shoot for ratios, just calories and I'm an easy gainer hard loser too.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

*WHAT THE HECK????​*
I finally went on a track to trails for the first time. It was the wife and myself, and we only did 16.5 miles...

That 16.5 miles completely wore me out. I don't get it, I have ridden more than that before.

I don't want to put blame, but maybe it was the wife's fault, I kept trying to make her go faster, I would slow down to let her catch up and then I would go her slow speed.

or, she just paced herself better

What I mean by that, on the way back(the loop), she had more energy than I did, and I was making myself keep up with her. Maybe that ride back is what wore me out.

I would have finished along time before our 1hr 37m on a 16.5 mile ride.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like you were dehydrated. That happens if you don't drink enough water a few hours prior to your workout. It could also be that you're still in recovery from your last ride.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

CrzyTuning said:


> Sounds like you were dehydrated. That happens if you don't drink enough water a few hours prior to your workout. *It could also be that you're still in recovery from your last ride*.


I'm thinking I didn't fully recover from the day before. It wasn't a sweat day for me that day, to where I wear a plastic top.
But today was a sweat day, and I felt the energy drain right out of me, had a terrible time on my ride.

Earlier I was just thinking which days I should designate as my rest day. It hasn't been a full week yet, I was thinking doing a straight two weeks and then pick what days to not do anything.

I was looking at the ads on the side, and I am thinking about getting/trying out the FRS.

Does anyone know about this stuff?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Frs?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

HAMP said:


> I'm thinking I didn't fully recover from the day before. It wasn't a sweat day for me that day, to where I wear a plastic top.
> But today was a sweat day, and I felt the energy drain right out of me, had a terrible time on my ride.


This is my last comment and I will probably be bad rep'd for it. It is no eff'n wonder that you had a terrible ride on your sweat day. Throw that stupid plastic shirt away on your rides before you DIE on a trail. :madman: You did'nt become fat in one day, and you are not going to lose it in sweat. What goes in your mouth and comes out of your a$$ is more important than what comes out of your pores!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

adim_x said:


> this is my last comment and i will probably be bad rep'd for it. It is no eff'n wonder that you had a terrible ride on your sweat day. Throw that stupid plastic shirt away on your rides before you die on a trail. :madman: You did'nt become fat in one day, and you are not going to lose it in sweat. What goes in your mouth and comes out of your a$$ is more important than what comes out of your pores!


+111111


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> This is my last comment and I will probably be bad rep'd for it. It is no eff'n wonder that you had a terrible ride on your sweat day. Throw that stupid plastic shirt away on your rides before you DIE on a trail. :madman: You did'nt become fat in one day, and you are not going to lose it in sweat. What goes in your mouth and comes out of your a$$ is more important than what comes out of your pores!


Positive Rep. from me!

I agree. We have tried to warn you that what you are doing is hurting your performance which in turn hurts your efforts to loose weight. What's more important is that you are hurting your health. Keep it up and you'll be carried off the trail in a plastic bag.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> This is my last comment and I will probably be bad rep'd for it. It is no eff'n wonder that you had a terrible ride on your sweat day. Throw that stupid plastic shirt away on your rides before you DIE on a trail. :madman: You did'nt become fat in one day, and you are not going to lose it in sweat. What goes in your mouth and comes out of your a$$ is more important than what comes out of your pores!





Nubster said:


> Positive Rep. from me!
> 
> I agree. We have tried to warn you that what you are doing is hurting your performance which in turn hurts your efforts to loose weight. What's more important is that you are hurting your health. Keep it up and you'll be carried off the trail in a plastic bag.


You guys are not paying attention or maybe I'm not typing it clear enough. I know I have mentioned it.

I am not wearing the plastic on any trails, I will not be wearing it on any trails, I do not plan to wear on a trail. I have mentioned all of those already, but you guys keep saying die on a trail.

I wear the plastic thru the neighborhood run, I am only doing 9miles with the plastic a day to lose the pounds. No I didn't gain it over night, but it sure can be lost over night if you try hard enough.

Adim_X you mentioned something that I do not agree with or I am misunderstanding, but in no way does a person lose weight out the a$$, only thing that comes out the a$$ is what your body does not want after you have eaten. It uses some of what you have eaten for energy and storage(fat). Your body does not release stored fat out the a$$

The other thing we don't seem to agree on is, the stored fat does come out your pores in the form of sweat.

I have sweated the pounds off before, and I have mentioned that, that is the way I lose weight, if I don't sweat, I don't lose. It's that simple.

The simple story with me, before wearing the suit, I am riding the same path thru the neighborhood, I did not lose any weight, NOT NONE!!! Not a single pound

Wearing the Plastic, in less than a week, I have dropped 13 pounds. To be honest, what I sweated today, it maybe a total of 15lbs for a weeks worth of sweating.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> The other thing we don't seem to agree on is, the stored fat does come out your pores in the form of sweat.


Trails, neighborhood streets, whatever, that's just splitting hairs. Dead is dead whether it's 9 miles from your house on a road or in the woods. Just because you're wearing plastic on the street, that doesn't make it ok.

As far as the quote above, please post some links to supporting data that shows you sweat fat out of your pores.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Trails, neighborhood streets, whatever, that's just splitting hairs. Dead is dead whether it's 9 miles from your house on a road or in the woods. Just because you're wearing plastic on the street, that doesn't make it ok.
> 
> As far as the quote above, please post some links to supporting data that shows you sweat fat out of your pores.


Are your serious? Are you trying to tell me, that a person does not lose weight when they sweat?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

HAMP- dunno where you got your info, but in no way, shape or form does sweat contain fat. Perspiration is water leaving the body, with trace elements included- but it is impossible to transmit fat out of the body via sweat- fat is not water soluble, meaning, fat cannot be dissolved in,with, or by water.

The weight you are losing when you sweat is primarily water weight. Period, the end. Your body *may*, during extended workout/exercise sessions, convert small amounts of fat into energy, but there is no way on gods green earth that the sweat you generate is taking fat cells with it. It just doesnt work that way.

Wearing that plastic bag is definitely encouraging your body to sweat, because sweating is the bodys natural mechanism to cool itself down. Fancy term is thermoregulation; all it really is, is the body cooling itself using the evaporative effect of water on the skins surface. Wearing the bag completely inhibits that mechanism- imagine putting cardboard in front of your radiator on your car, in the summer. 

you are a big fat man. you are, admittedly, not in the greatest of shape. we get it- many of us, myself included, are in the same boat. the difference is, we arent trying to overheat the engine as a means to improve future performance. sure, you are gonna sweat a sh|tload with that stupid plastic bag on you. yeah, you are going to think you are losing weight, because you are dehydrating the hell out of your body while you do the plastic bag game. water weighs almost 8 pounds per gallon...taking a good piss can drop a couple of pounds, try it sometime. But even if you choose to not drink water WHEN you ride, you are going to drink water later on- and if you think that waiting a half hour, or an hour, after your plastic bag sweat-fest is over to start drinking water again is helping... you are wrong, my friend. you are actually hurting your chances to lose weight by operating at a deficiency. the body does not process fuel properly when dehydrated, and will consume muscle before fat in a state of dehydration, because it is easier to process muscle tissue as fuel when in that state than it is to process fat stores.

look, man. we all admire your desire to get out, lose weight, and get fit. thats why we are all here too. but none of us are going to try to kill ourselves to lose weight, and that is exactly the path you are on right now with that stupid fvcking plastic bag, whether you wear it on the trail or not.

change your diet. change your portion size. if you want to LOSE fat, then cut it out of your diet. NEVER eat fast food. NEVER drink soda- diet nonsense or not. drink nothing but water (well, morning coffee is ok.) 

hydrate properly- that means starting the night BEFORE you go out and do a big ride, and it also means drink regularly throughout your ride. you got a 3-liter camelbak- use it! dont take 7 pounds of water with you on your back to rinse- that is stupid and dangerous, man! and for fcuks sake throw that goddamn plastic shirt bullsh|t in the trash.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> You guys are not paying attention or maybe I'm not typing it clear enough. I know I have mentioned it.
> 
> I am not wearing the plastic on any trails, I will not be wearing it on any trails, I do not plan to wear on a trail. I have mentioned all of those already, but you guys keep saying die on a trail.
> 
> ...


you are so COMPLETELY wrong w/ "the stored fat does come out your pores in the form of sweat"
I mean are you fukkin kidding me? take a BASIC Human Biology course and it should be evident.

The simple FACT for weight loss is "calories burned>calories ate" - that's it!. It's Marfurkin SCIENCE!

Wake up and stop feeding your face (that is if you want to lose weight) - I'm totally OK w/ someone eating their selves to their content - so long as they don't affect me


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> HAMP- dunno where you got your info, but in no way, shape or form does sweat contain fat. Perspiration is water leaving the body, with trace elements included- but it is impossible to transmit fat out of the body via sweat- fat is not water soluble, meaning, fat cannot be dissolved in,with, or by water.
> 
> The weight you are losing when you sweat is primarily water weight. Period, the end. Your body *may*, during extended workout/exercise sessions, convert small amounts of fat into energy, but there is no way on gods green earth that the sweat you generate is taking fat cells with it. It just doesnt work that way.
> 
> ...


Well, I will apologize if I quoted something wrong, I'm not a professional, but it's the way I have lost weight it in the past.

It's funny that you mentioned something that I do, and I meant to speak on it, or did I already, but you mentioned waiting 45min to an hours after working out to drink. That is something I do. I have to go back and re-read my post to see if I mentioned that, or is that something you have done before?

I never weighed it, but I was a little shocked to read that the camelbak full of water is about 7pounds. No wonder my back was hurting yesterday.

Honestly, I can't lose the plastic, I will get discouraged and won't work out. I am trying to lose far more than a person should lose in a season (100lbs, 85lbs to go).

All I think about and know, when I don't use it, I don't _seem_ to lose anything. Yes I highlighted 'seem'.

Those two weeks were extremely fun, I am loving riding, but the scale did not move, not at all. I throw on the plastic and in one week(as of this morning) I lost 15lbs. 15lbs in one week is incredible, I don't see that happening going forth, but I also don't want the numbers to be at a standstill.

Again, I can be wrong about how the sweating, but when that other person said out the a$$, I know that not to be true, or at least it doesn't work for me, I have never $hitted pounds off... lol It would be easier... 

Actually, I had to stop drinking coffee, I don't like it black, and the sugar is the cause of my gout attacks.

No matter what I have said here or what anyone thinks, Just please believe me, I appreciate everyone's thought on this subject, It has made me think about it, it has made me caution putting it on, but I just can't stop until I get the weight off.



highdelll said:


> you are so COMPLETELY wrong w/ "the stored fat does come out your pores in the form of sweat"
> I mean are you fukkin kidding me? take a BASIC Human Biology course and it should be evident.
> 
> The simple FACT for weight loss is "calories burned>calories ate" - that's it!. It's Marfurkin SCIENCE!
> ...


I really feel that was just rude to say&#8230; "Stop feeding your face". Yes, I am a big person, and to think that someone of my size is stuffing their face is pretty much one way of how they got to that size, and I can understand someone thinking that way, but I really didn't like how you put it.

Like most people, some have to work out to lose or even maintain/control their weight. I am someone who has to workout to do so. At my weight, of course it has gotten out of control.

Not making excuses, but my control was lost because of my recurring gout attack. After an attack, my joints were torn up and working out wasn't in the picture. Around the time for me to work out, I would get another attack. I have been getting so many back-to-back attacks, I barely can walk around the block because of the pain in my joints.

The meds they give me for pain, doesn't do anything for me, they are a joke now, that's how long and many attacks I was getting.

Sitting around with a gout attack, because I cannot move, and eating the simplest things, was adding weight to me. And of course too much damn soda.

All that is/was about how the weight got here, I'm on a mission to get rid of it.


----------



## Toom (May 26, 2012)

hello


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

HAMP said:


> It's funny that you mentioned something that I do, and I meant to speak on it, or did I already, but you mentioned waiting 45min to an hours after working out to drink. That is something I do. I have to go back and re-read my post to see if I mentioned that, or is that something you have done before?
> 
> I never weighed it, but I was a little shocked to read that the camelbak full of water is about 7pounds. No wonder my back was hurting yesterday.
> 
> Honestly, I can't lose the plastic, I will get discouraged and won't work out. I am trying to lose far more than a person should lose in a season (100lbs, 85lbs to go).


No, you never mentioned it. I did mention, however, that years ago we used to do the plastic bag trick to sweat ourselves down for wrestling weigh-in- and we had to go a good 45 minutes to an hour sometimes, waiting in line, to weigh in before we were allowed to drink, because the weight goes right back on. It stood to reason that you would do this, thinking that after the workout was done, the sweating had subsided, and you had weighed yourself- and saw a couple/few pounds lost... you would go chug a quart or two of water. Guess what- that water you chugged just put back all the weight you thought you lost.

Wanna test it out? Fill your camelbak, or even just a water bottle, and hold it in your hands while you step on the scale. Then put the water down and step on the scale.

Discouraged? Welcome to reality. I have been stuck at 246-248 pounds for weeks. All in all I am happy just to be under 250 for the first time in years, but no way in hell am I going to wear a freakin hefty bag just to get under 245. Some people have better metabolism than others, plain and simple. Some people can get away with eating pizza once a week. I havent had a pizza in MONTHS, and im not happy about it at all. I eat salad 4-5x a week, with a little vinegar and oil, no cheese, no croutons...sounds freakin awesome, dont it? But I do it because I know thats the only way my old and out-of-shape fat self is going to lose weight. the riding definitely helps because it burns calories, but wrapping myself in a visqueen sheet isnt going to burn the calories any quicker. whoever put that notion in your head needs a good solid b!tchslap for putting you in a position where you could do serious physical harm to yourself.

Caloric deficit = weight loss, period, the end. Get it in your head. Short of bataan death march starvation, you are not going to lose 85 pounds any other way.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hamp I have seen many others offer you sound advice which you keep ignoring and reading your response brings this to mind:madman: That 85lbs you want to lose I've lost it. Want to know how? I didnt wear some silly plastic shirt or take some pill I saw advertised on a billboard. Its very simple diet and exercise, not just one both. 


Exercise 

There are many choices in this realm Biking of course is a good option and thats why we all have found ourselves here on this fourm. When I first started shedding lbs I weighed 365lbs and I stand about 5'10. I started with swiming. this is the lowest impact work out possible this is how people that weigh 500+ lbs start loosing weight. High rep low weight lifting also helps. when you lift it tears your muscles and rebuilding them burns calories when you are sitting on your tookus. Also the more muscle your build the faster your metabolism, faster metabolism means your body burns more calories at rest, burning more calories means loosing weight.

Diet

This is were most of us ( myself included) Falter. Most of us are overweight because our body types dont support the diet we have chosen. We live in a soceity that prides itself on bigger portions at lower prices. Your body has one purpose and that is keeping itself going. If you starve it you will not see results you body will cling onto every morsel you put in it because its worries it wont get more. Also back to our good friend H2o, drinking water is crucial to sucess in weight loss. I REPEAT DRINKING WATER IS CRUCIAL SUCESS IN WEIGHT LOSS. Drinking cold water SPEEDS UP YOUR METABOLISM! You need to treat your body like a campfire. If you and your pals plan on spending a whole night around a campfire do you throw ever log you have in the fire at once? If you do what happens you get a huge fire that burns really hot for a short period of time and then you it goes out and you havent even made a dent in your box of wine yet:eekster: Seriously what you do is you keeping adding logs to the fire one at a time so it burns constant all night. Same thing with food. Try this get up eat a 300 calorie or less breakfast. ( I like greek yogurt a banna and my one ice coffee for the day) then in 2 to 2.5 hrs have a piece of fruit or a small handfull of nuts also by now you should have had at least 20oz of water. Drink that water! Once I finish my ice coffee I go over to the water bubbler and fill the coffee cup up with water and keep refilling it all day.( after the first refill the coffee taste goes away) Anyway keep consuming your 300 calories every 2-3hrs and drink water so that you piss clear. 

The reason you rode like crap with your wife is because you bonked your body given the proper fuel to preform and the fuel was most likely water. Also fat is not sweated out it is not s#$t out either it is broken down and consumed for energy and the way that happens like other have said repeatedly in the thread by burning more calories than you consume. 

Also, im guessing that it took much longer than one season to gain this weight its gonna take more than a season to lose it. any short term huge gain (meaning loss) diet is gonna fail as soon as you revert back to your old ways( which you will if you dont change you diet completely) you will gain that weight back just as fast. There are people out there that can eat whatever they like and weigh 150lbs ( I know the effin suck) We arent them so we need to plan more.

In closing the reason why people are getting angry with you( probally the the reason you have a negitve rep with only 23 posts) is because they give you sound advice and all you do is respond with the same nonsense claiming that some old school method like a plastic sweatsuit ( btw this was probally invented by the same people that prescibed smoking to cure speech impediments) is the key to your sucess. It isnt all you are doing is making it harder than it has to be.


ps I forgot to mention proper sleep helps getting 8 hrs or more of sleep helps weight loss.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I ride Novi Tree Farm all the time. Its an excellent trail for beginners to veterans, just depends how fast you can pedal. BUT i did 2 laps there yesterday and i drank like 80 oz of water and was still thirsty! Ive been ignorant before, doing off ice training (in my hockey days) and blacked out from heat exhaustion/dehydration, ive never been more physically miserable than i was after that. Not to mention it was kind of scary. 

By the way, aren there diets that revolve around drinking tons of water everyday? 
Maybe someone can chim in on that...

Its good to hear youre riding. Just RIDE.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Drinking water is a big part of any sucessful healthy diet. Keep in mind you can drink too much water thats known as water intoxification. I try to drink 70 to 100 oz daily


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Drinking water aka staying properly hydrated will help with weightloss.

I guess the OP is on the right path the more I think about it. 85 more pounds to loose this year...I figure at the rate of decomposition, once you kill yourself, which will likely be soon, your body gets buried, and you will certainly rot away those 85 pounds before you know it. So, good luck with your journey. All that can be said at this point is you've been given the CORRECT information in this thread, you refuse to heed it, you are killing yourself whether you realize it or not. Plain and simple.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> In closing the reason why people are getting angry with you( *probally the the reason you have a negitve rep with only 23 posts*) is because they give you sound advice and all you do is respond with the same nonsense claiming that some old school method like a plastic sweatsuit ( btw this was probally invented by the same people that prescibed smoking to cure speech impediments) is the key to your sucess. It isnt all you are doing is making it harder than it has to be.
> 
> ps I forgot to mention proper sleep helps getting 8 hrs or more of sleep helps weight loss.


I have read your entire post, and I'm not cutting it up or disregarding it, but this stuck out. I'm not trying to make anyone angry, and I don't understand this 'Rep' thing. How does a person get a negative, and why are people giving me a negative?

Am I getting this 'Neg', because I don't seem to be listening or taking people advice?

I would think a neg would be someone who starts crap with someone, If it's because I'm not listening to people, this website is strange. Because I don't follow your weight lose rules, I'm a bad person?

At this point, I don't think I deserve to be here and I'm pretty sure I need to delete my account. Before I do, I would like a better understanding of the 'Rep' thing.

By the way, from everyone's attack, I see the jokes of not making that 85lbs, but it was 100lbs with 15lbs lost. Thanks for everyone's congrats on that work so far of losing 15lbs.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

shenny88 said:


> I ride Novi Tree Farm all the time. Its an excellent trail for beginners to veterans, just depends how fast you can pedal. BUT i did 2 laps there yesterday and i drank like 80 oz of water and was still thirsty! Ive been ignorant before, doing off ice training (in my hockey days) and blacked out from heat exhaustion/dehydration, ive never been more physically miserable than i was after that. Not to mention it was kind of scary.
> 
> By the way, aren there diets that revolve around drinking tons of water everyday?
> Maybe someone can chim in on that...
> ...


I was out there today, right after the rain, and was I scared. lol I was worried about some of the turns in the mud. Although I did tumble over the handle bars.  I had a ball and was tired when finished.

When I tumbled, I hit one of those roots, and my tire didn't go over, it stayed and I went. It was my fault, I was tired and putting too much of my weight on the handle bars.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

HAMP said:


> I have read your entire post, and I'm not cutting it up or disregarding it, but this stuck out. I'm not trying to make anyone angry, and I don't understand this 'Rep' thing. How does a person get a negative, and why are people giving me a negative?
> 
> Am I getting this 'Neg', because I don't seem to be listening or taking people advice?
> 
> ...


IF this is what stands out from what I told you then loosing weight isnt your only problem!:madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> W
> I really feel that was just rude to say&#8230; "Stop feeding your face". Yes, I am a big person, and to think that someone of my size is stuffing their face is pretty much one way of how they got to that size, and I can understand someone thinking that way, but I really didn't like how you put it.


I apologize,
I don't mean to be rude (or maybe I do), but people who 'get it' are sick of hearing about "I'm fat and there's nothing I can do, so I'll do this fad diet/idea" or what ever.

If you are putting on lbs (of fat) that just means your energy intake is over-sufficient.
Dial it back. - Eat other filling foods that have less Kcal.

OR!, one thing I applaud you for, is ride a bike (or do what-ever) it's a vicious cycle either way, the fitter you are, the faster you burn, Converse is opposite.

So side your ass off!, but please stay away from harmful 'fads' like plastic bags and water loss - trust us, water is good for MTB!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You're not a bad person, that's not why you are getting negative rep. I'm sure it has to do with people being frustrated because we are trying to help and make you understand that what you are doing is dangerous, stupid, and not working the way you think it is. You simply disregard everything that has been said and continue on your self-destructive path, which is fine, the world is over populated anyways.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> IF this is what stands out from what I told you then loosing weight isnt your only problem!:madman:


Wow, talk about a tuff crowd, I did say I read the entire post. It's just this stuck out from what has already been said.

I can't believe I made some people angry, I think some people may have issues because I'm not following what they 'SAY'.

I have mentioned, I understand what everyone is saying, but this is and has worked for me. It's not a fad, it's the way I lose.

From what everyone is saying, I guess I imagined I lost 15lbs in a week.

Again, no comment on what I have lost, but everyone has something to say because I'm not following thier path.

It's simple for me, if I don't sweat, I don't lose.

I'm one of those people who eats a salad without meat(maybe the wrong dressing), and gain weight, after a workout. (not a plastic suit workout).

Since it's been explained why I have negs, Thanks for for the opportunity to join, but if people are pissed because I don't take thier advice, thanks but no thanks.

Anyone want to comment on the 15lbs?????????????????????????????????????????????

If not, I truly understand.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> You're not a bad person, that's not why you are getting negative rep. I'm sure it has to do with people being frustrated because we are trying to help and make you understand that what you are doing is dangerous, stupid, and not working the way you think it is. You simply disregard everything that has been said and continue on your self-destructive path, which is fine, *the world is over populated anyways*.


Thanks for the encouragement, I think now I will just goto coney island and buy a few chilly dawgs and fries with a very large coke, and get some refills..

by the way, this is not joke&#8230;


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Eat a few for me...bah bye.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahhhh! ! ! 

Very tasty indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> W
> From what everyone is saying, I guess I imagined I lost 15lbs in a week.


as big as you are, I bet you have a LOT of water to lose - being low on watern is bad! and will KILL YOU - if not straight away, but it will shut down organs - and it will be slow.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> as big as you are, I bet you have a LOT of water to lose - being low on watern is bad! and will KILL YOU - if not straight away, but it will shut down organs - and it will be slow.


Finally, it took the rude person to understand, I got a lot of water to lose... 

I am wondering one thing, If you guys are so good at this weight lose, why are you in the clydesdales part of the forum? Should you all be slim and trim and in that part?

I just think highdell here just want to make fun of big people.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

But he's not telling you to go out and sweat it all out while wearing a trash bag riding your bike.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> But he's not telling you to go out and sweat it all out while wearing a trash bag riding your bike.


Yes, but I am learning this site a little, and he is the one who have the neg rep thing, but what I don't like is the name calling. If I were to do it back, then I would be wrong.

Hey dell, right back at cha.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well, first of all ignore the rep thing, it's stupid and pointless.

Second of all, we are here trying to help. It's isn't working. It gets frustrating. Things are said.

Third, yeah, we are in this section. Most of us are big. I am big and muscular. I can loose the fat but would still have very much trouble loosing so much weight to get under 200 pounds because much of my weight IS muscle from my powerlifting days.

You can take the advise or leave it. Really, it doesn't matter to anyone here. It's just that we have taken the time to try and help, and it gets thrown back up into our face. From now on, I'll pop in and see what's happening, see if you are still posting (alive) or not, but frankly, I don't care either way. I won't waste anymore of my time however trying to help you.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Well, first of all ignore the rep thing, it's stupid and pointless.
> 
> Second of all, we are here trying to help. It's isn't working. It gets frustrating. Things are said.
> 
> ...


I'm in a few other forums, and I help. Some of you guys are not giving help, your telling someone what to do. When I help, they can take my advice or leave, but I don't get mad if they don't.

Why in the heck should someone get mad if they don't take their advice.

There will always be more then one way to accomplish things, because my way is different then another persons, everyone wants to get mad. That's not helping. I hope these same people who tell their children to do something, and it doesn't go as plan, they beat the hell out of them.

Actually I should take some of my words back, because from my understanding of the rep thing, it was just one person and not everyone else. That person put me on defense against everyone.

I doubt if I de-hydrate, when I am done working out, I drink more than a few tons of water anyways.

With all this great help, I still haven't read, congrats on losing the first 15lbs&#8230;.. lol

hahahahahaha


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> With all this great help, I still haven't read, congrats on losing the first 15lbs&#8230;.. lol


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww, with your internet savy, you misunderstood and thought I was whining like a baby.

No it was sarcasm to all the people saying I'm not going to lose weight, but guess what I did. In a week 15lbs&#8230;

So, with all your no good great advice, my way is working and I'm losing.

Dude you been a member since 2009 and you claim your still overweight? Maybe you should put on the plastic and get out of the big man part of the forum.

Three years and you haven't lost what you need to lose?


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Trying to correct a poor diet by excessive sweating is a waste of time. You will fail. Some very very fit people perhaps like Boxers can dehydrate using diuretics to drop some temporary weight... key is temporary. For you being very much overweight your health is already in poor shape, dehydrating yourself or risking heat stroke is not the solution. Proper diet combined with a good fitness program is the solution. The sweat is just a by product of temp and activity intensity. I suggest a heart rate monitor and keep within the correct zone while pedaling.

If you focus on quantity of sweat you will fail. Weight loss is about 80% diet than the rest is activity with a decent mix of cardio, hiit and anaerobic type activities.

You might recall that sweat as a weight loss method was popular with people using steamers in the 40s or so. It didnt work thats why nobody does it anymore.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> I just think highdell here just want to make fun of big people.


I browse forums by 'new posts', so your post just was new (NVM the WTF in OC)


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck with the plastic bag trick. You seem to be dead set on relying on that method despite the inherent dangers of doing it.

All I would like to know, is what is your hometown? I want to find and bookmark your local paper, so I can find the news article about the mountain biker who died from heat exhaustion this summer from riding in a plastic bag, so I can then link it back here for the next stubborn fatty that thinks he has the miracle weight-loss trick to drop 100 pounds.

We are trying to help you lose weight without putting yourself in danger, and you seem to have a deathwish over losing 100 pounds. Like someone said- you didnt put on that 100 pounds overnight, it aint gonna disappear overnight either.

What I want to know is what your doctor says about this. Hell, I wonder if you have the balls to even tell your doctor what you are up to. You think that gout hurts? Wait til you get heat exhaustion/ heat stroke. 

The reason there are a bunch of us here is because fat doesnt miraculously fall off. You gotta work at it, and that doesn't mean just ride a lot. Proper diet is key. You wanna keep wolfing down fried sh!t, or fast food, or pizza? Go ahead- and plan to ride 30-40 miles a day just to break even.

Nobody here hates you man. We are all kindred spirits, and thats why we are trying like hell to HELP you. We know that what you are doing is wrong, and dangerous, and is not going to net any results other than pain and health problems, with a side order of death possible as well. This ain't a joke, dude. If you don't want to listen to us, man up and talk to your doctor. See what he has to say. Don't listen to us, and don't listen to your old lady. Go to the doc, tell him what you are doing, and ask for his input. Don't even tell him that a bunch of random dudes on the internet are all telling you the same thing- that what you are doing is wrong. Just tell him what YOUR idea and plan are.

And then get ready to have your master plan blown all full of holes by the guy with the degree. 

So yeah, what local paper should I be looking to bookmark?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/heat-stroke-how-recognize-714533.html

Interesting little read here as well.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> Awww, with your internet savy, you misunderstood and thought I was whining like a baby.
> 
> No it was sarcasm to all the people saying I'm not going to lose weight, but guess what I did. In a week 15lbs&#8230;
> 
> ...


Like I said, I have a lot a muscle. I was 260 pounds with visible abs several years ago. Muscle doesn't just sweat out of my pores like fat does  so that weight is much harder to loose. I could loose a LOT of fat and I'd still be 240-250 pounds. Thing is, even though I'm big, I'd ride you into the ground and probably barely sweat doing it.

I'm with Big Terry, post up the link to your home town paper, I'll be wainting to see the headline, Man Found Dead in Ditch, Wearing Trashbag.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Like I said, I have a lot a muscle. I was 260 pounds with visible abs several years ago. Muscle doesn't just sweat out of my pores like fat does  so that weight is much harder to loose. I could loose a LOT of fat and I'd still be 240-250 pounds. Thing is, even though I'm big, I'd ride you into the ground and probably barely sweat doing it.
> 
> I'm with Big Terry, post up the link to your home town paper, I'll be wainting to see the headline, Man Found Dead in Ditch, Wearing Trashbag.


I think its time for us to stop wasting are time because all we are doing is feeding a troll


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think you are 100% correct.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk if anyone has mentioned it but you need another form of measuring besides a scale. like a fabric tape measure.. just measure yourself at a few place and measure once aweek and leave it at that.. it seems that you are to fixated on what your scale says.. Do your clothes fit better? breathing easier? less tired? Dont weigh yourself and get discouraged..


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for the unneeded feeding of the troll..


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> Idk if anyone has mentioned it but you need another form of measuring besides a scale. like a fabric tape measure.. just measure yourself at a few place and measure once aweek and leave it at that.. it seems that you are to fixated on what your scale says.. Do your clothes fit better? breathing easier? less tired? Dont weigh yourself and get discouraged..


This is what my wife wants me to do, you hit the nail right on the head.

*Do your clothes fit better?*: As of this morning, I noticed a changed in a certain item of clothing that was on the border of being too small. I have no idea why I grabbed them, I was still a little sleepy when I did, but I woke up when I noticed. I even had to do a double take to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing.

*breathing easier?* Much better, but I contribute that to riding the bike alone. Not sweating or losing weight. I know the weight lose will make breathing easier, but right from the start, it's the riding. Doing 9 or 10 miles a day is wonderful.

*less tired?*: YEEEES!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I told my wife I was going to start using the tape measure like she asked.

Right now, I feel like a dope fiend, I gotta see the scale drop everyday to feel satisfied. Except for today and tomorrow, I won't be looking at the scale, I'm taking these two days off.

I went a straight 7days to lose the 15lbs, but I will change to 5days on and 2days off.

'The Detroit News/Freepress'... lol, That's the local paper.

It was mentioned that people will look for my death and use it to help others. Too bad when it's an success you won't use it. I already know that's not going to happen, some people cannot admit to being wrong, but I can, when the time comes.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

wondering how todays heat wave works out with the plastic bag riding action...


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> wondering how todays heat wave works out with the plastic bag riding action...


lol...

I decided to take sunday and monday off, and I'm kinda mad about it, that was some good heat I missed. The weather is cooling off for a couple days here, and I feel I'm missing out.

I do have the whole summer, but another 85lbs is going to be tuff.

I was surprised my weight didn't go up after what I ate since saturday.

Hopefully I can workout tomorrow, my knee is killing me from my last tumble at the mountain trail. I can't tell if it's the beginning of an gout attack or old age.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

well, you still alive? or is it time to start checking the obits?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nah, was on 3 hours ago. He'll be dead soon enough, today's just not the day.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP stands for: Halved At My Procession


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

so whats the word hamp? did you brave the rain and get your ride on this weekend?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> so whats the word hamp? did you brave the rain and get your ride on this weekend?


Nope! Didn't feel like playing in the mud this weekend, like I did last weekend. and it was too cold, can't sweat when it's cold like this. :madmax:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I rode 14+ miles yesterday, 2 different trails. Wearing nothing more than my camelbak over my riding clothes, i dropped 4 pounds- and that was weighing in this morning. temps were in the 60s, and i was taking it really easy because im coming off 2 weeks no riding from a separated shoulder- so no crazy sweating.

are you getting it yet dude?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> I rode 14+ miles yesterday, 2 different trails. Wearing nothing more than my camelbak over my riding clothes, i dropped 4 pounds- and that was weighing in this morning. temps were in the 60s, and i was taking it really easy because im coming off 2 weeks no riding from a separated shoulder- so no crazy sweating.
> 
> are you getting it yet dude?


The question is 'are you getting it?' Obviously not. Not everyone is the same!

By the way, There seem to be a very big misunderstanding from everyone who posted in this thread.
I didn't ask anyone's opinion if what or how I do something works or not. I made a comment, some gave their thoughts on the subject, I didn't follow the advice, and they didn't like it.

Get over it, I'm not anyone's child on this forum, I do not follow yours or anyone's instructions.

When you start paying my bills, then try and tell me what to do


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

big terry said:


> I rode 14+ miles yesterday, 2 different trails. Wearing nothing more than my camelbak over my riding clothes, i dropped 4 pounds- and that was weighing in this morning. temps were in the 60s, and i was taking it really easy because im coming off 2 weeks no riding from a separated shoulder- so no crazy sweating.
> 
> are you getting it yet dude?


few I was worried I would have to sell my snowshoes and splitboard cause I wouldnt be able to lose weight in the winter thanks big terry and glad the shoulder is better


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

HAMP said:


> The question is 'are you getting it?' Obviously not. Not everyone is the same!
> 
> By the way, There seem to be a very big misunderstanding from everyone who posted in this thread.
> I didn't ask anyone's opinion if what or how I do something works or not. I made a comment, some gave their thoughts on the subject, I didn't follow the advice, and they didn't like it.
> ...


well hamp, when you posted here and put it all out there for everyone to see, you left the door wide open for comment. whether you take any of it to heart is up to you, and for better or worse its your own health that is going to be at risk with the path you choose to take.

we dont like that you arent taking our advice NOT because we are arrogant know-it-alls, but because your understanding of weight loss and how the body works is clearly way off the mark and not founded in anything remotely resembling the normal function of human physiology. the course you have chosen to take is a dangerous one, and not suited to a healthy life- even if used by someone already in good physical shape, which you admittedly are not. hell, i offered the most intelligent advice anyone could offer you- talk to your doctor! did you? my guess is no, you didnt, and have no plans to, because you already know the best way to lose weight is by sweating the fat while stuffed in a plastic bag.

keep up the plastic bag action and you wont have to worry about your bills. that will be for your wife, after she buries you.



freighttrain48 said:


> few I was worried I would have to sell my snowshoes and splitboard cause I wouldnt be able to lose weight in the winter thanks big terry and glad the shoulder is better


:thumbsup: i think youre good man  and thanks, it seems to be coming along nicely- better than i thought.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Geez!!!

You people are rude and you don't listen. Not everyone is the same. Maybe I'm the one who should be mad, because none of you have listened to a thing I have said.

It was 76 here, i wore my plastic top, I rode 20miles, and I was freezing, not a pound came off or sweat running.

Again, this is not my first time losing weight. 
Again, Some people have surgery to lose.... I use plastic.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is some fun with math:

@300 pounds, 1 hour of mountain biking will burn approximately 1100 kCal. (source Calories Burned, BMI, BMR & RMR Calculator | CaloriesPerHour.com)

@200 pounds, the same hour burns 771 kCal.

These numbers are for hard core, aerobic action. If you are just tooling around, the numbers get cut almost in half.

So the question is, how many miles can a person mountain bike if they eat a cup of MMS? 
--Well, this cup of MMS would have approximately 1000 calories, so a person could tool around on a bike for 2+hrs and cover around 20-25 miles. Or, they would support about 1hr of intense mountain biking. Bottom line is that a small amount of food really can power the human body a considerable distance on a bike.

So yes, plastic suits are great for dropping pounds on the scale. I have known wrestlers and boxers to do this to make weight class. When the bout actually happened, the weight was back to their baseline. The reason boxing has weigh ins a day or two before the fight is to allow people to artificially make the weight class and allow sufficient time to rehydrate and save their kidneys.

If you are serious about losing weight, keep a food journal and be diligent with exercise. Most importantly, don't reward yourself with food on account of your activities without "doing the math" as I did above.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HAMP said:


> Geez!!!
> 
> You people are rude and you don't listen. Not everyone is the same. Maybe I'm the one who should be mad, because none of you have listened to a thing I have said.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but when thirteen people tell me the same thing I say to myself, "self, there just might be something to this". That is all.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> So side your ass off!, but please stay away from harmful 'fads' like plastic bags and water loss - trust us, water is good for MTB!


Sweating does help with weight loss. Body burns off fat to restore water. You just need to be damn careful. I prefer to sweat off a bit in a sauna, as part of a weight loss program.

I can not lose weight so far. Extra twenty pounds. I can run a frigging marathon, bike for 12+ hours non-stop, and not lose anything whatsoever. And I do not eat much, no sugary drinks, pretty much no junk at all.. :madman:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I never said they were wrong, but they don’t know ME. I know what it takes for me to lose weight. I’m new to the biking, not new to weight lose.

Again, this is not my first time!!!!!!!!! WTF???

Some people do not lose weight like others, some people have to go to the extreme to lose.

This may not be a good example, but has anyone ever watched ‘The biggest loser’. Those people be going thru a lot of **** to lose, and they eat right. They do more then ride a bike, drink just water and eat right. They are in a gym early in the morning everyday and doing those extreme challenges.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

HAMP said:


> This may not be a good example, but has anyone ever watched 'The biggest loser'. Those people be going thru a lot of **** to lose, and they eat right. They do more then ride a bike, drink just water and eat right. They are in a gym early in the morning everyday and doing those extreme challenges.


There is no magic. If you eat less, you will lose weight. Physics.

Trick is to still eat healthy and exercise properly - but that is when you lose the last 5, 10, maybe 15 pounds above completely fat-free body (which can be unhealthy). Above that - I do not buy for a second that you can "eat right" and not lose weight. Bollocks.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

A quick, interesting article on using cold to loose weight by Ben Greenfield.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is going to come across harsh and I don't mean to be rude, but

--If you are weighing 300 pounds, you don't have your own body figured out and you should open your mind.

As for the biggest loser comment, that is exactly why I posted the numbers above. You obviously do not understand how much activity it takes to burn calories. For a person to drop 200 pounds on this show, they need to burn over 700,000 calories (kCal). This is a deficit of 700,000, which means they have to burn more to account for exercise induced hunger. To do that in a short period of time, you need to work like a plow horse all day long.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

HAMP said:


> This may not be a good example, but has anyone ever watched 'The biggest loser'. Those people be going thru a lot of **** to lose, and they eat right. They do more then ride a bike, drink just water and eat right. They are in a gym early in the morning everyday and doing those extreme challenges.


could you point me to the episode were the trainers have the losers were plastic suits and go biking in the hot sun?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> could you point me to the episode were the trainers have the losers were plastic suits and go biking in the hot sun?


Can you show me a picture of *you* slim and trim using *your* method?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

heyyall said:


> --If you are weighing 300 pounds, you don't have your own body figured out and you should open your mind.


This is really starting to get funny... I have said it more then once, maybe one more time will do the trick.

"THIS IS NOT MY FIRST TIME LOSING WEIGHT WITH THE PLASTIC TOP PART OF THE SUIT"

Well, maybe just one more time might help, lets see

"THIS IS NOT MY FIRST TIME LOSING WEIGHT WITH THE PLASTIC TOP PART OF THE SUIT"

Just in case someone miseed it, here is it again for you to read and maybe take it in and get an understanding.

"THIS IS NOT MY FIRST TIME LOSING WEIGHT WITH THE PLASTIC TOP PART OF THE SUIT" :madman: :madman:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HAMP said:


> Can you show me a picture of *you* slim and trim using *your* method?


I can. Really is counter productive to call out those that are trying to steer you the right way. Believe it or not your not the only one that has made the effort to lose weight, some of us have done it and kept it off. Its simple really, no magic, burn more calories than you intake and you lose weight. No hocus pocus, no latex suits etc. Just plain old hard freakin work. Good luck to you, hope you work it out.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I can. Really is counter productive to call out those that are trying to steer you the right way. Believe it or not your not the only one that has made the effort to lose weight, some of us have done it and kept it off. Its simple really, no magic, burn more calories than you intake and you lose weight. No hocus pocus, no latex suits etc. Just plain old hard freakin work. Good luck to you, hope you work it out.


I will and have before, just in case you missed my last post.

This is not my first time.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

by the way, where is the before and after pics?


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

*hate to break it to you but we are junkies*

Food is our crack and I hate to be the one that tells you that. I have stuggle with my weight since I was a small boy it my heavyest I weighed 365 lbs I ate double cheeseburgers like they are tick tacs. One day I had enough and jan first 2009 my journey began I dropped down to 280 within 6 months and for the last 2 years have battled. Like a drug addict I always try and convince myself if I can have my pu pu plater for lunch and fishermans platter for dinner and all I have to do is work out. not the case. I cant diet and not exercise been there. I cant exercise and eat whatever, I have tried this a lot. I go up then down but the problem is not my method of losing weight( already have gone over in detail).
Here is me at about 335









I still kick some but and look much thinner than I am
heres me this winter at 5300 ft above see level in the white mts(fyi it was about negitive 10 above tree line and I still sweated)









shredding the gnar








watching the sunrise after climbing 3000 vertical feet









tossing a pie









since jan 1rst 2009 I have hike over 300 miles climbed 60 peaks in New Hampshire some in the winter. I am proud of who I am now and what I have accomplished and lookforward to progressing as a mtn biker. I will make my goal weight of 220 and I am gonna have setbacks we all do but I know better than to throw a plastic bag around me and go into heatstroke.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

*you all got trolled.*



HAMP said:


> I will and have before, just in case you missed my last post.
> 
> This is not my first time.


Since its not your first time, please enlighten us since you have been so successful.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonder what the sweat factor is in this suit??


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Safety tip.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

No sweatsuit needed..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

There are several grey market drugs that will work very well too. Some will strip the fat right off your body in amazingly short time. Doesn't mean they are healthy for you. That's the point everyone is trying to make. Plastic might work for you but the point is, just because it works doesn't mean you should do it. 

I'm not mad at all that you don't heed my advise or anyone else's. Your death is no consequence to me. I do hate the thought that your death could have been prevented by a dose of common sense, but that's on you and the burden on your family after you are gone.

And saying that the ONLY way you can loose weight is by wearing plastic is utter bullsht. Might be the quickest way, but it's not the healthy way nor is it going to be a long term solution since obviously you know how to loose it, but you can't keep it off. Perhaps that says something about your methods.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

HAMP said:


> Again, * this is not my first time losing weight. *
> Again, Some people have surgery to lose.... I use plastic.


So... you have done it before, and failed before. doesnt that tell you anything?

regardless of your insistence on wearing the gimp suit to ride (thanks scum, that fits perfect here :thumbsup: ), your methods are still, clearly, a failure. So since your thoughts are set on the only way to lose weight is the gimp suit, fine. go for it.

why not explore your repeated failures AFTER the fact of your gimp suit weight loss regimen? Why not concentrate on NOT huffing down those pizzas and triple baconators, and pick something that wont immediately put the fat back on that you just (?)sweated off? why not stop beating the sh!t out of your body, and keep the weight off once you lose it, instead of thinking "oh cool i dropped down to 250 again so now i can go back to eating like the slob i used to be since im not a 300 pound fatty anymore"?

eating all kinds of sh!t food, and being lazy, is the only thing i can think of that would keep you ballooning back up again after a retarded plastic-bag-wearing weight loss regime. you aint getting fat by breathing the air around you, despite your thinking that fat comes off by perspiration. YOU are the one putting the crap in your mouth, it is YOUR responsibility to NOT do that. and if its the old ladys' cooking that you are shoveling down thats doing it, you need to have a talk with her about cooking more healthy meals, or take it upon yourself to not eat the fattening crap on the table.

jesus H man, you need to man up and talk to a doctor, or nutritionist... someone that you can trust, who will give you the lowdown. ignore us all you want but for the sake of your health talk to a fcuking professional.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

HAMP said:


> "THIS IS NOT MY FIRST TIME LOSING WEIGHT WITH THE PLASTIC TOP PART OF THE SUIT"


If this is not your first time, you probably did it wrong the first time.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

HAMP said:


> Can you show me a picture of *you* slim and trim using *your* method?


I can't. I never really ballooned to lose much. I had pretty much no body fat until mid thirties and kids, and then gained about 15 pounds and still can not re-balance my diet and exercise habits to take it off.

I can take it off, I guess, by starving, but since I still can finish a 12 hour bike race or an 8 hour off-road orienteering run (not competitive, but finishing is good enough for me), I do not really feel the urgency. Probably I should pay a bit more attention, as by body mass index alone I am obese (192lb at 174cm/5'8.5"). :madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Geez!!!
> 
> You people are rude and you don't listen. *Not everyone is the same*. ...


I _think_ we are all Humans (some can't be trusted), so in that respect - yes; we are all the same.

are you a mammal at least? - I'm sure every argument still would apply
so.. in theory - you could be a Platypus (?) and it would still be fukked up


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Since everyone is assuming and not reading, but this far into the thread, it can be missed. I will try to explain my so-called failure as you guys put it.

For one, many people have a weight problem, well mainly in the States, I come from a large family. Each one of those isn’t an excuse, and I’m not using those as an excuse, just painting a picture.

I wasn’t at home sitting on my ass when I was younger, but I was eating wrong, and I was a big boy.
Big Boneded….. lol

Anyways, as I gotten older, more and more of it stayed, and I gotten larger, and I knew that was some ******** and I wasn’t going to stay that frackin large.

Using the suit was not my first method, but I jogged and jogged, I swim laps, worked in the yard and nothing was coming off. I can’t remember, but I think I still wasn’t eating perfectly, but better. One hot ass day working in the yard, damnit I sweated 500lbs off(well it felt like it).

Got on the scale and it seem to drop 7lbs, and I thought I found my way, I gotta sweat and sweat hard. Got some water, and I went to show someone my weight finally was coming off, and I don’t have to explain what happened, but there was confusion when I seen the weight back.

Anyways, I’ll make this shorter.

Yes I gotten the weight off, and it stayed off, until I turned 28yrs old, and that’s when it started.

I had my first gout attack, thinking I only twisted my ankle somehow when I was playing football. I was thinking I must have relax and the twist kicked in from a play. Hell I don’t know, all I know was that **** hurted.

Again, I will move the story along.

My gout attacks started when I was 28yrs old, and I am now 44yrs old. Since then I have met plenty of people that have gout and hearing their stories.

I have yet to meet anyone that has had gout worst then me. I get them back to back, which means, once it’s gone from one joint, it will starts in another or maybe worst, restart in that same joint.

The second worst is having it in two joints at the same time. I DO NOT get an attack once or twice a year, I was getting multiple attacks each and every month.

So far, if you have read this, I thank you, but if anyone tries to come with some DAMN remedy as to why their uncle fights gout. I promise you, I will search you down and find you, and seriously slap the **** out of you.

I have seen many specialists over the years, I have changed my diet over the years. I hate gout, I hate gout, I hate gout, I hate gout….. oh excuse me, having some personal issues there…

Only thing that came good from having gout, the moment I was told what I had, and they said it was because of drinking beer and liquor that causes the attacks, I instantly STOPPED!!!!!!

Over the 16 years of having back to back attack, It was just last year of finding out what causes my attacks. That’s another long story, and no need to get into it, it’s also part/main/number 1 reason for this weight gain too, and with the fact of not working out.

I get gout attacks everywhere, and my joints are ****ed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Before getting my bike, as of the end of the summer last year, it hurt my body so much, just to walk to the corner. JUST TO FRACKIN WALK, HURT!!!!!!

Doing my yard work, I would have to break it up in to 2-3 days in a week, because of the pain. I could have paid someone to do, but I had to get some type of exercise. 

Again, let’s move forward.

At the end of last season/summer, a friend of mine, came by to show me his new Trek mountain bike. He told me to get on it and try it out. I looked at him as if he was the craziest person I have ever seen. I told him, I weigh so much, I’m gonna pop those little itty bitty tires.

Well he convinced me and I rode it, and I was in complete shock at how well that little bike carried my weight and how well I was peddling. I haven’t been on a bike in 35 years, YES 35 years. It was fun.

He left, and all I could think about was that darn bike, it was on my mind for days, and I couldn’t think of anything else.

Finally I told the wife, I want to goto the bike shop and look around, and they may have tires that can support my weight. I was thinking silly at the time, thinking my weight of 310 was causing the earth to move slow, it was a little depressing having that weight at the time.

I didn’t know anything about 29ers, and the salesman showed me the ‘Trek Marlin’, he felt it would be great for my height of 6’1 and he didn’t believe I weighed as much as I did.

Again, it’s been over 35 years since I rode a bike. I was so excited about this purchase, I rode it home. It was a 7mile ride from the store to my house, but it was the best 7miles I had in years.

After I bought it, I rode every single day, I looked forward to the next day to ride again, and when I could not ride, I was sad. I wasn’t even thinking about my weight, I was having fun. It was kinda weird having that much fun without the wife.

Winter was terrible, I missed my bike.

Well, lets move almost past winter, we had two weeks of high hot temperatures in March, I rode every single day, and I then started paying attention to my weight. I was doing 10miles aday, I wasn’t eating wrong, and again nothing was coming off.

Got back cold again, and I gotten depressed that it was only two weeks. I gotten the flu, and then some weight came off…. Lol

I found this site, told about this part of the forum, and read some great stories of weight lose.

Started riding, and doing anywhere from 9.5 – 20+ miles per day(except my first mountain trail of 4 miles), and loving every rotation of my bike crank I made. Of course I have had a few gout attacks that has stopped me from riding, there have been rainy days.

I won’t get into what thoughts went thru my mind of why I’m doing it this way, by using the plastic.

But I will say this:

From the bottom of my heart, I do appreciate everyone concern with the situation. I promise you, I do appreciate it, and I do understand everyone knowledge of why this is wrong and could lead to possible damage of a person. I have pissed off some and vice-versa.

I now have told you my story, and now can we please move forward without all this death talk.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> I _think_ we are all Humans (some can't be trusted), so in that respect - yes; we are all the same.
> 
> are you a mammal at least? - I'm sure every argument still would apply
> so.. in theory - you could be a Platypus (?) and it would still be fukked up


highdelll, stop being a dumbass, if we were all the same, everyone would have the same metabolism.

Some people can eat and never work out, while some have to eat very little and work out extremely hard.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> highdelll, stop being a dumbass, if we were all the same, everyone would have the same metabolism.
> 
> Some people can eat and never work out, while some have to eat very little and work out extremely hard.


_I'm _a dumbass???

Calories in < Calories out - can not be simpler

Please read some SCIENCE - you know - the books w/ facts and whatnot.

I'm always open to new facts and learning - as I am a scientist.

so, if you have any, please share them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Look at it this way - you say that some are born with better metabolism - and that's true.

Some are born w/ better looks and charisma.

Now, Can I complain that I don't have the looks or charisma of Clooney? or Connery (chicks still wanna bang that guy)

No.
Can I work on my looks? sure - to a point
Can I work on my charisma? yeah.
will I ever have 'IT'?
Probably not - and especially if I was in a plastic bag

I can do a few things
be funny
don't be an ass
be polite
grow a sweet mustache

I can't ever do a shortcut though - it just doesn't work
and makes you look like a d-BAG

We're not *******s (well, yeah - some of are), but when a collective group thinks something is frikkin retarded (esp. from those who objectively don't know you), it probably is - see?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

lol. yes your are a dumbass, but believe me, your not more of a smartass then me. I have been holding back. Your someone who hasn't had the weight problem and trying to tell someone how to take care of the weight, your out of your league. You should play your position and learn, NOT speak.

if you had those looks, you wouldn’t 't be on a forum as much as you are. Your a little guy in a fatmans forum and trying to look cool... Not with me buddy.

Lets pretend you have the looks, well you don't have the personality.


I think you need more mental help then I do with weight lose, and I'm morbidly obese, and if you compare, that means you need a lot of Psychology Help....... LOTS

C'mon dude, your trying to convince a fat guy chicks want you.

When I was younger, I've been with two chicks at the same time more then once, the stuff your saying doesn’t even phase me. Of course the girl I was seeing at the time was bi-sexual.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I think this thread is officially over.....


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Why you say that? It was just getting good.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Why you say that? It was just getting good.


Trololo?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I said my previous post would be my last, but dang it this thread is like a train wreck I can't quit watching.

Hamp,

I understand your desire to lose weight. I am 6ft 2" 32 and *USED TO WEIGH 363* Lbs, I am now *248*, 
2 years ago, smoker, on my way to miserable life









About a year ago at the top of the longest MTB climb at Brown County State Park in Indiana, still about 270lbs.









I still have more to go. It has taken me 2 years to get where I am at, could it of happened faster, yes, but I was not going to make myself completely miserable over it. I just want you to understand that the sweat you are losing is temporary, but the calories you burn while riding are for real so for that I say good job. Losses should not measured in a single activity such as a mtb bike ride, but as a collective of a week, or month, or year of hardwork. There is no quick win that is real.

I think the best way to go about this, if one is determined to lose weight, is to participate in our Clyde forum. Go to the weigh in thread, post weekly updates, go to 'before and after' for inspiration, go to the 'big boy bike' thread and post up your ride. Talk about your diet, look at what goes in your mouth and understand that 'sweat does not equal calories, but the effort to sweat does equal calories lost'. I only want the best for you brother. Just keep it up and please consider a healthy calorie deficit is more important to lose weight than your plastic shirt. If you are determined to use that dang shirt, drink plenty of water and be smart about the outside temp when you use it.

Good Luck

Adam K


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

highdelll said:


> I can do a few things
> be funny
> don't be an ass
> be polite
> *grow a sweet mustache*


best advice ever! this proves your point


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Look at it this way - you say that some are born with better metabolism - and that's true.
> 
> Some are born w/ better looks and charisma.
> 
> ...


Dumbass.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Tripp88 said:


> Wonder what the sweat factor is in this suit??


Don't know but the stroke factor exercising in that is pretty high.

HAMP the thing you don't get is that the reason why everyone is coming down so hard is because they are worried about your safety. If what you were doing wasn't dangerous then nobody would really care about you trying a different method. Encouraging dehydration is nuts. If you don't want to believe anyone here then use the internet to do your own research.

The posters on this board want to to succeed but they also want you to stay alive. You need to figure that out


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

First I am new here so hope this does not break any unwritten rules

Hamp

Many have said it here. The magic to losing weight is all about one simple equation

Calories in vs. Calories out.

Here is some math.
You=303 pounds. 3030 calories is your BMR. That means if you lay in bed 24/7 doing nothing but breathing you need roughly 3030 calories to maintain your bodily functions.

to lose just 2 pounds a week you need to cut 7400 calories(3700calories=1 pound of fat x 2) from your weekly diet . That brings your daily caloric intake down to 1973 calories a day. 1 pound a week would be 2500 calories a day.

It is that simple. You have stated that" you are eating better". What does that mean? Are counting calories? Are you eating a balanced diet between protein/carbs/fats? You have to count the amount you consume. You would be amazed at the amount of calories you consume if you did. *You have to count the calories in*

Earlier in this thread you said you lost 13 pounds in less than a week. Any health care professional will tell you that is not only potentially dangerous to your health but also not sustainable. *You have to count calories in and out*

As for the plastic shirt. Wear it but be aware of the dangers. It is not possibly be harmful. *It is potentially life threatening.*

If you ever venture further north and want someone to ride with look me up.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahhhhh!!!!
Another great day on a single track trail!!!!!!
Weather was a cool 76 degrees, didn’t wear that plastic. As I said before, no plastic on the trials.
I can’t say I sweated much, maybe across my eyebrow, forgot to drink the nice gold water out of my cambak, I didn’t even rinse.

I had a blast!!!

This was a new place, and not as hard as the first place I went too, We only put in 7miles. I had an accident and we had to stop.

I was coming across, what seem to be the narrowest part of this winding trail, and I was looking to my right, because if I went too far to the right, I would be flying off my trail to a much lower part, and it would have been a hella of a fall.

Not looking to the left, there was a uprooted tree and my knee and a root, caused me to make an instant stop that I was not prepared for or ever considering. It felt like that damn root went under my knee cap and was trying to remove it. Believe me, it was a done deal, I sat my ass down.

Well I thought about it, and I knew I better get up and get to moving before that pain settled in. Now that I am home, my knee is killing me!!!

But you know what, I had a ball and I can’t wait till Saturday to hit that trail again.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Great ride man!:thumbsup:
Keep on keepin on!



HAMP said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!
> Another great day on a single track trail!!!!!!
> Weather was a cool 76 degrees, didn't wear that plastic. As I said before, no plastic on the trials.
> I can't say I sweated much, maybe across my eyebrow, forgot to drink the nice gold water out of my cambak, I didn't even rinse.
> ...


I know it seems I have been harping on you, but I have one more bit of advice; You likely ran into that root because you were not looking where you want to go.
Rather, you were looking to the hazard to the right.
I know, it takes a bit of effort at first to not look at the 'scary' shlt, but you may just point your bike in the direction you don't want to go.

Keep at it (riding) and focus on where your line is


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> Great ride man!:thumbsup:
> Keep on keepin on!
> 
> I know it seems I have been harping on you, but I have one more bit of advice; You likely ran into that root because you were not looking where you want to go.
> ...


Humm, Interesting advice. And you are correct, I must that, so far, that is how I have been riding. Trying to make sure I don't go over a small cliff or as you said looking at the scary ****.

As you know, I'm new to it, and although I love it, all I do is look at the darn ground. If I take my eyes off the ground in front of me for a second, I'm all screwed up.

I noticed I forgot to mention, I did flip over the handle bars&#8230;. Hahahahaha Again

I flipped because of my right wrist is weak from my last gout attack in it.

I will do my best to practice this focusing on my line, and thanks for the tip!

Oh and by the way, the so called harping as you call it, it's all in fun, I'm not bothered by it. I hope you and I are cool..

You can keep it up, as long as you can take what cha give.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> You can keep it up, as long as you can take what cha give.


Good advice? I love it! - keeps me advancing.

Re:looking where you are going.
I know it depends on speed, but I like a 2-3 second-rule (look as far ahead as it takes you to get there in a few seconds)
don't look at the front wheel, look further than what you may feel uncomfortable with.
10 feet, 20 feet, more??
The key is to program the mind what is coming up - your body will follow - it's really quite amazing once you _trust_ that super-computer of a brain and see the results.

It feels waaay counter-intuitive at first, but once you get it, it's great.

*honesty note - I still cant do elevated skinnys (like 5'+ up and 8" wide)


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

Interesting thread. Hamp, congrats on our weight loss. 

Can we agree that without your plastic strategy it is likely unsustainable?

There's a lot of good advice in this thread, and the very best I've seen is: slow down. Even on the biggest loser, where they eat perfectly and work out 6+ hours a day they don't always lose big. Make your calories in less than your calories out and you will lose. Guaranteed. Can't argue with science.

Want to humor everyone for 3 weeks Hamp? If you have an iPhone or an iPad, download my fitness pal. Its free in the app store.

Weigh yourself and follow the instructions to record it and set a reasonable weight loss goal (3 pounds per week?). The program will calculate your target caloric intake, and track it for you daily.

Every time you open your mouth, enter what you ate. Put ketchup on your egg? Add the egg whites (120 calories per cup) AND the ketchup (20 calories per tbsp). Dont miss a thing! Eat nothing packaged. Shoot for 8 cups of water per day. Add that as well. This program is sooooooper slick and easy to use. And free. In a week it will become routine for you to use it after every meal AND every treat. Amazing to see what some things are in terms of calories (kcal)..

Next, record your exercise in the program. Add your rides. Walk 15 minutes every day as fast as you can. Add that. Etc. the program adds back those calories for you.

At the end of every day, hit close, and the program will tell you what your weight will be in 5 weeks (roughly) if you can make each day like that one. It calculates your caloric deficit (or surplus) and converts it to weight loss or weight gain using the formula 3500 calories = 1 pound of body weight. 

You'll get the feedback from the program, and soon you will be exercising more.

Don't weigh yourself for the full three weeks. Not once. Watch your program feedback. Watch your clothes. Don't watch the scale. Be absolutely honest about logging what you eat. Croutons on a salad? 35 Kcal per tbsp. lol. Don't miss a thing. Lifesaver? 15 kcal.

After three weeks. Weigh yourself, and update the program. If you were honest with the logging, which is EASY to do, and you were good with the exercise, you will be rewarded.

The point has been made repeatedly, sweating (unless it is associated with exercise) is not sustainable, nor healthy, weight loss. Period. Sorry to say it again. You can lose 15 pounds of fluid in 2 weeks, but if your diet/exercise ratio does not change the minute you stop the excessive sweating it will come back in less time than it took to take off. Think of what that excessive overheating must do to your organs? If your car overheats daily, is it not prone to break!

Please. Humor us. Try my plan. I dare you!  I want to see you lose your 100 pounds. You can do it in 8 months if you work out and eat right. And if you work out and eat right, you'll also build the habits to support keeping it off forever. 8 months of patience for a lifetime of health? Sounds fair, huh?

Me? 6'6"/283 in December '09. Started logging what I ate, and my exercise, for the first time in my life. Was 235 in may of that year. Fluctuate still like crazy whenever I stop logging. Damn treats and big meals. 

Found the my fitness pal app some time ago, was back to 235 in 3 weeks and I know without a doubt I'm here to stay. Had 3 beer the other night. 450 extra kcal. Did an extra 20 minutes on the treadmill the next day to counteract it. Weigh in once a week (as my body is like the stock market: fluctuates on short term, more stable over long term) and it's all good.

Dare you......

Cheers

Eman


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> Good advice? I love it! - keeps me advancing.
> 
> Re:looking where you are going.
> I know it depends on speed, but I like a 2-3 second-rule (look as far ahead as it takes you to get there in a few seconds)
> ...


Can you elaborate on that last sentence, I don't know if I understand what you mean.

I will work on the distance viewing, but also remember, today was my first time on this trail and I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

misteremanca said:


> Interesting thread. Hamp, congrats on our weight loss.
> 
> ...
> Dare you......
> ...


^^^ rep this post!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Eman, That sounds like a great tool to have and use. Two things, I haven’t gotten into counting and I don’t have any ‘Apple’ products.

I bought my wife a Samsung Galaxy tablet.

I will look into a similar program like that for the droid app.

If you read my life story in post #109, part of the reason I don’t count is when I lost the weight before with the plastic suit. The weight was coming off pretty fast and what I was eating before was very small portions.

Well one day when I woke up, I had no energy, I thought maybe I just didn’t get enough sleep. Slept for a few hours more, and I still couldn’t get up. I couldn’t work out that day.

When I ate, I gulped my food down so fast, and I then started to feel my energy come back.

I then decided, because of the way I am working out and as hard as I am, I will eat much more food and not worry about counting.

It’s a bad habit now, that needs to be broken.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

what he meant by elevated skinnies, are the wooden "bridges" you climb with your bike, and the "bridge" is only 8" wide.

watch this and youll get an idea.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
That was frackin intense.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, can someone help me with a curiosity I have right now.

How can you tell who gave you a bad rep? or is that a mystery


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

at the top of the page, click the link for "my account."


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I’m sorry, but I did find that part, I was wondering how you find out who left those comments.

Bunch of silly azz cowards with name calling. I haven’t disrespected anyone, I made a comment on my method of working out, and that pissed people off. What joke!!!

Some of them don’t even know the definition of a ‘Troll’, but I know the what a coward is, especially someone who hides behind a screen and call names.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

therein lies one of the mysteries of that which is the mtbr rep system- you dont have to leave a name. those who do, will usually append their comment with their name so you know who gave you a pos or a neg.

neggers usually dont because that way you cant throw a neg back at em.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Can you elaborate on that last sentence, I don't know if I understand what you mean.
> 
> I will work on the distance viewing, but also remember, today was my first time on this trail and I didn't know what to expect.


sure 
- 'skinnies' are elevated structures - either manmade or natural (logs)





I'm trying to find a cooler example


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

*"Moronic ramblings."*
_Really, anyone ask you to read it? Sounds like you need a life outside of this forum, how about you do that the rest do, and really ride and bike._

*"Just cause you are friggin idiot, muhuhahaha"*
_Seriously, you wasted time by going thru the process of a neg rep. and it was an 'Just cause'
Great job, you really hurt my feelings with it *NOOOOOT!!!!*
Just another coward like the rest

*"Might be time to move on to another thread"*
Please do, You have nothing creative to add, and I do not need you in the thread anyway.

*"Now you are just trolling. Rеtarded."*
This is the funniest one, they called me Retarded and don't even know the meaning of 'Trolling'_


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> sure
> - 'skinnies' are elevated structures - either manmade or natural (logs)
> 
> Awsome BC Mountain Biking Trail - YouTube
> I'm trying to find a cooler example


That was a damn good example, do you think it's possible to find one better. I think if I seen that before, I might not never tired a mountain trail..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

People that leave neg. rep without adding their names are giant cowards with sand shoved up their vagina. They do it because their mommies took them off the tit recently so they are cranky and have nothing better to do than run their sucks anonymously.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> That was a damn good example, do you think it's possible to find one better. I think if I seen that before, I might not never tired a mountain trail..


Hey man, finally found the Vid I was thinking of that epitomized 'skinnies' - 





Oh I wish!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Nubster said:


> People that leave neg. rep without adding their names are giant cowards with sand shoved up their vagina. They do it because their mommies took them off the tit recently so they are cranky and have nothing better to do than run their sucks anonymously.


the ones that do that don't have that much 'power' typically


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I wish I could ride like those guys. It's all I can do most days to stay on trails that are like 24"-36" wide.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm lost for words after seeing that video, but why build something like that? What percent of riders will actually do that course, and of those how many won't get hurt?

I will neva eva neva eva do anything like that... lol

but it was a cool vid

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

HAMP, the weight you have lost and plan to lose with the plastic bag is simply water weight. While you are still burning calories while using it, the majority of weight loss has been from water. Its simply unhealthy to dehydrate your body so much without replenishing it, especially when your body needs water the most, while working out.

I'm guessing now that you have cut out all of the soda that you don't drink much water during your normal every day routine? Drinking plenty of water throughout the day is something you should be doing with all of the exercising that you do.

The reason you haven't received any praise for losing 15# is because it was simply water weight and 95% of it WAS NOT fat! You will burn fat weight without the plastic suit and have an easier time and feel better since you will stay more hydrated.

One more thing, only weigh yourself once a week and write it down. You're going to hit a plateau from just losing the water weight, if you haven't already and then you're going to get all depressed about it. Good luck

BTW, I went from 240 to 160 in 9 months before I even started riding a bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

anyways, the point I'm trying to illustrate is that these guys aren't looking off to the side, (sure... you can glance)
Their target for their wheel to be was several feet (or few if you're going 0mph ) in front of them.

Watching awesome doods like this has seriously helped me become more awesome - just more slightly


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

WrecklessREX said:


> HAMP, the weight you have lost and plan to lose with the plastic bag is simply water weight. While you are still burning calories while using it, the majority of weight loss has been from water. Its simply unhealthy to dehydrate your body so much without replenishing it, especially when your body needs water the most, while working out.
> 
> I'm guessing now that you have cut out all of the soda that you don't drink much water during your normal every day routine? Drinking plenty of water throughout the day is something you should be doing with all of the exercising that you do.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was some great work on the weight you lose, it's truly is. I do drink plenty of water, I don't know the amount, but I love cold water. I am eating plenty of fruit also. I think I have been eating so much fruit lately is because of the fluid I get from them and the natural sugar. I am doing my best to avoid sugar and bread.

I'm trying to avoid juice, especially orange juice, I have a weakness for it. If and when I grab some orange juice from the store, I make sure it doesn't have high fructose corn syrup in it. I know that really doesn't make a difference, but in my mind it kinda does.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> anyways, the point I'm trying to illustrate is that these guys aren't looking off to the side, (sure... you can glance)
> Their target for their wheel to be was several feet (or few if you're going 0mph ) in front of them.
> 
> Watching awesome doods like this has seriously helped me become more awesome - just more slightly


I do get your point, of how they are looking and keeping control of the wheel. I see your CA, you guys have some really hilly trails out there? And I know it gets HOT, and maybe, just maybe if I live out that way, I might not wear the plastic.

I'm in Michigan, we don't get triple degree weather, although I did wear the plastic when it hit 102 here once and I jogged 6miles.

All I heard from the people on my route that never spoke to me before, "Oh, boy, you shouldn't be jogging out there today, and wearing whatever you got on"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> I'm trying to avoid juice, especially orange juice, I have a weakness for it. If and when I grab some orange juice from the store, I make sure it doesn't have high fructose corn syrup in it. I know that really doesn't make a difference, but in my mind it kinda does.


Don't avoid juice - just avoid the crap like you said,'HFCS' - empty calories.
Orange juice is really good for you.

I'm getting the vibe that you are used to eating processed/packaged foods?

(*just because food may be in a package, it does not necessarily mean 'packaged foods')


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

HAMP said:


> If you read my life story in post #109, part of the reason I don't count is when I lost the weight before with the plastic suit. The weight was coming off pretty fast and what I was eating before was very small portions.
> 
> Well one day when I woke up, I had no energy, I thought maybe I just didn't get enough sleep. Slept for a few hours more, and I still couldn't get up. I couldn't work out that day.
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like dehydration also


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> Don't avoid juice - just avoid the crap like you said,'HFCS' - empty calories.
> Orange juice is really good for you.
> 
> I'm getting the vibe that you are used to eating processed/packaged foods?
> ...


I have been told by some professional that bottled juice is just as bad as soda. I use to be a fast food eater, but my wife is a cook, and she doesn't cook any meat, except chicken or turkey. I have to sneak in the ham to make me a sandwich.

Or I hit up subways far too much.

We are talking now, but when I gained this weight, if you read my life story&#8230; lol

Yes I was eating processed, fast food, more soda then they have at the store.. I was the king of fast food when I had a gout attack.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

WrecklessREX said:


> This sounds a lot like dehydration also


That was years ago, but I don't think it was that. Around that time, I had lost a lot and I was eating far too less. I think it was something like a chicken breast and a little bit of corn or peas on the side, and only eating once a day....


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, thank you for the good reps, I feel so bad that they are being wasted. I have so many bad ones, I believe it’s going to take an admin to erase them for me to have a zero rep or start fresh…. lol


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Be careful with eating fruit when you want to drop weight. It is full of fiber and vitamins, but also full of sugar. Check out this podcast.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

HAMP said:


> Hey guys, thank you for the good reps, I feel so bad that they are being wasted. I have so many bad ones, I believe it's going to take an admin to erase them for me to have a zero rep or start fresh&#8230;. lol


Just keep participating--in MTBR and biking. Just know that in the end, you can pool all of the rep in MTBR together and it still wouldn't solve world hunger or even give a kid that is going to be starving at home a hot meal now that schools are letting out.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HAMP said:


> Hey guys, thank you for the good reps, I feel so bad that they are being wasted. I have so many bad ones, I believe it's going to take an admin to erase them for me to have a zero rep or start fresh&#8230;. lol


Don't worry about rep. and no it won't take an admin to fix it. You may find a visit to the Nutrition forum would be a worthy pursuit, there is a load of good info to be found there. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Please remember I'm new to the mountain bike trail and some of you are pretty critical on some people, but is an ok video of the park I have spoken of.

Trails of Michigan, Tree Farm Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Those trails look like tons of fun! Someone has put a lot of effort into them. Consider joining the local group that maintains them.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

HAMP said:


> Please remember I'm new to the mountain bike trail and some of you are pretty critical on some people, but is an ok video of the park I have spoken of.
> 
> Trails of Michigan, Tree Farm Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


Looks like fun. Should be a great place to ride if that video is representative.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

HAMP said:


> Please remember I'm new to the mountain bike trail and some of you are pretty critical on some people, but is an ok video of the park I have spoken of.
> 
> Trails of Michigan, Tree Farm Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


That place looks like a lot of fun. Have you watched the Skills video in the beginner section of this forum. It helped me a lot when I was just getting going.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

That trail is extremely fun. The friend of mine that went with me the first week, was using sorta a hybrid bike that wasn't good for mountain biking. He loved it so much, he bought a new Mountain bike the next day, and have been calling and texting me for us to go more often. We were going to go once a week on Saturdays but now, he want us to hit it right after work one or two days during the week also.

I know I have mentioned how much I love riding, but he loves it just as much or more then I. He isn't a Clyde, he is a little guy that be moving and I have to keep up with him.

We have been best friends for over 26 years, were both 44years old, and I am only 3 days older then him.

Besides the mountain biking, he has a road bike. That Hybrid is old.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well there you go, nothing like a faster, enthusiastic riding buddy to keep you moving and motivated. Use that to your advantage. You're lucky. I'd give my left nut to have a good riding partner. All my friends are losers and would rather lay around drinking beer or playing video games.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Skinny riding partners are great they push you harder than you would if you were solo. I try to ride with people that are faster and better than I its a sure way to get better!!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> That place looks like a lot of fun. Have you watched the Skills video in the beginner section of this forum. It helped me a lot when I was just getting going.


I hadn't, but I just glanced at a few, and will have to watch them when I can concentrate. I already see I have a lot to learn. I have a few very very bad techniques.
Thanks for the info freighttrain48.

That second video so far has gotten me want to go now and practice&#8230;. Wow!!!

I really see how I messed up on my first fall. According to the video, I was leaning the wrong way.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

HAMP said:


> Please remember I'm new to the mountain bike trail and some of you are pretty critical on some people, but is an ok video of the park I have spoken of.
> 
> Trails of Michigan, Tree Farm Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


if thats the trail you are learning to ride on, you are going to be getting a hell of a workout. that trail looks so fun i might have to grab my riding bud, and make a road trip up there.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> if thats the trail you are learning to ride on, you are going to be getting a hell of a workout. that trail looks so fun i might have to grab my riding bud, and make a road trip up there.


C'mon up! ! ! :thumbsup: I just ask that you don't embrasse me when we ride... 

I know I'm preaching to the choir when I this is some fun stuff, and I love it.

Here is the one we were at yesterday, it's much easier, but narrow then as heck on some parts.

This was recorded in the fall, it's so green right now, it's hard to see the track at times. a lot less exposed roots, that for sure....

Southeast Michigan Detroit Metro Mountain Biking MTB Trail Review - Hickory Glen Park - YouTube


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Plastic bag?? You're going to end up on the show, "1000 Ways To Die" with some crazy title having to do with plastic bags if you are doing that. That topic has been beaten to death so moving on...

I have to ask this. How did you manage to get over the handlebars and not get hurt? Twice.

I went over and have fought a concussion for 6 weeks now. I haven't been on a trail since because I know I'm not up to it physically. I rode the same bike the other day around the gravel roads and halfway home realized something was up the stupid bike again. Front skewer was so loose I'm surprised the wheel didn't come off during the ride. It was tight before I left. I checked. Bike has to be cursed. At least the brakes worked this trip.

Best rule these guys have given is too look where you want to go, not at what you want to miss. Next best rule is look as far ahead as you can to scan the trail. Looking down all the time is a bad idea. 

You have to stay hydrated while on a bike. You will get sick if you don't and it's not cool as I know. Add in heat exhaustion and you'll be even more sick. I thought it wasn't getting enough food, but it turns out I'm not getting enough water. It's finding the proper balance and I'm still learning that. I know what my weaknesses are for weight gain and actually riding a bike has helped with staying away from that weakness. 

I envy the fact you can get so many miles without keeling over..even with a plastic bag. I'm at 220 and still fight going up hills and getting more miles in a year later. I feel like I'm going to die while on the highways and gravel roads. You are doing great and glad you are enjoying it.

These guys know their stuff. Listen to them. I've been chewed out a few times and some of it deserved. The funniest neg rep I've had was "Get back to the kitchen". 

Hoping to get back out on a trail in another couple of weeks or so. Keep it up and stay safe.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

JDM said:


> Those trails look like tons of fun! Someone has put a lot of effort into them. *Consider joining the local group that maintains them*.


I didn't know or think about this, I just came across a listing saying that they take Volunteers,

MMBA Volunteer: 16 hours of park trail maintenance with the organization.

Doing some maintenance can be a work out too, and another way to learn the trail.

I will check into this, and see how it works with my schedule.

Thanks for letting me know about this. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Bethany1 said:


> Plastic bag?? You're going to end up on the show, "1000 Ways To Die" with some crazy title having to do with plastic bags if you are doing that. That topic has been beaten to death so moving on...
> 
> I have to ask this. How did you manage to get over the handlebars and not get hurt? Twice.
> 
> ...


This is a funny post, I wish I had enough pos rep to give it some points. Actually it's total of three falls, and you are correct over the handle bars twice. The first falls was a simple leaning the wrong way turning, I learned that today.

I can't seriously explain how I didn't get hurt going over the handle bars, the first one pissed me off, because of me being tired and putting too much weight forward and depending on the bike instead of me depending on my own balance. Second one, was because of a weak wrist, of getting over a gout attack in that wrist. I was kinda riding with one hand and kinda holding on with the bad wrist.

I am not locked in yet, I do wear my helmet, the grass is soft to me, and not like concrete. Maybe from my football years, and knowing how to fall ? ? ? When I feel I don't have control with the bike, and I feel the bike is not going to help, I let it go and let my momentum work for me alone in some way, not my momentum and the bike too.

Sorry to hear about the concussion and for how long it's been. I much as I am loving this, I think I would go a little nuts waiting all winter and then turn around and have to wait much of the summer.

Just a quick reminder about the plastic, I don't wear it on the single track, and I won't ever wear it on the single track, just in my neighborhood on a 10mile route I ride.(please, please to everyone reading, no more neg reps&#8230; lol)

You mentioned that I go a lot of miles, and I'm new at this, but it sounds like you don't change gears? 
I pretty much leave my crank in the same gear, but I use all 8 rear gears when I ride. When my legs start to fatigue I change either up or down, and go back and forth. When I change like that, I start to peddle faster, not slower, and I mean each time I change the gears, I purposely hit it harder.

Going up hills, the gears are so light and I be peddling fast as hell, and do not stop, just go and go and go!!!!! Honestly when I get to the top of a hill, I don't glide down, again, I change gears to the heavy ones, and still peddle hard, and I go and go!!!!

Hey Bethany1, thanks for the post, and you "keep it up, and do much better at keeping it safe", no more concussions, we only want you breathing hard from a 10 - 20 mile ride..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I crash over the bars often. You get good at it after awhile so you don't get hurt.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

big terry said:


> if thats the trail you are learning to ride on, you are going to be getting a hell of a workout. that trail looks so fun i might have to grab my riding bud, and make a road trip up there.


I might be coming up to MI end of the month or sometime next month. If I do, I planned on bringing my bike. Who knows, a meet up? I'll be heading up to the Port Huron/St. Clair area so I could always shoot down to where those trails are for the day.


----------



## Mtber-or-nothing (Jun 5, 2012)

"If you have an iPhone or an iPad,
download my fitness pal. Its free in the app store."....Is your app available for android phones?


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Mtber-or-nothing said:


> "If you have an iPhone or an iPad,
> download my fitness pal. Its free in the app store."....Is your app available for android phones?


It's on everything, Android, Blackberry, Windows etc... It's a great app. I've used it for over a year now and it helps. The key is to track every day and don't believe the calories burned by exercising. Just focus on the diet calories.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I might be coming up to MI end of the month or sometime next month. If I do, I planned on bringing my bike. Who knows, a meet up? I'll be heading up to the Port Huron/St. Clair area so I could always shoot down to where those trails are for the day.


Yeah man that would be cool. Keep me posted on your schedule and we'll play it by ear. It's about a 3 hr drive for me, not too bad.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

Agreed....the pgm totally overestimates exercise, but it is great for keeping track. So simple to use.

Nothing works like watching what goes in, and what goes out! The simplicity of this program amazes me.

Cheers



GOTA said:


> It's on everything, Android, Blackberry, Windows etc... It's a great app. I've used it for over a year now and it helps. The key is to track every day and don't believe the calories burned by exercising. Just focus on the diet calories.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

misteremanca said:


> Agreed....the pgm totally overestimates exercise, but it is great for keeping track. So simple to use.
> 
> Nothing works like watching what goes in, and what goes out! The simplicity of this program amazes me.
> 
> Cheers


It can also scan barcodes which is a great feature. It's the best free tool out there.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> That place looks like a lot of fun. *Have you watched the Skills video in the beginner section of this forum.* It helped me a lot when I was just getting going.


I made a reply that I would check it out, but I have to thank you again! ! ! I have been watching those vids like I have to take a final exam. Lots of things that will improve my time and effort. I even gotten a few idea's that I can do at home to practice.

One of the videos explained why I fell that first time.. lol I believe getting the proper lean with the bike while my body is vertical, when cornering is going to take awhile to become natural. Luckily I do have good coordination and I should get into it pretty well.

I will have to practice the tall log roll over's, my crank keeps getting hit, not the pedals, but the crank.

I'm all excited and ****, like a darn kid&#8230; lol

Thanks again for that advice! ! !


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Am I the only big boy idiot that hit the ground every time they ride on a single track? 

It looks like it's becoming a tradition of falling every time I go. Well hopefully I will be better prepared for it, I ordered me some elbow and knee pads.

FOX Launch Pro Knee Pad  $39.00

FOX Launch Pro Elbow Guard  $24.00


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I did too at first. It gets better with time and experience. That said, I wiped out yesterday going to fast around a gravel curve and my front wheel washed out.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Am I the only big boy idiot that hit the ground every time they ride on a single track?
> 
> It looks like it's becoming a tradition of falling every time I go. Well hopefully I will be better prepared for it, I ordered me some elbow and knee pads.
> 
> ...


If you line the pads w/ Saran wrap, they will help your elbows and knees lose weight! :idea:

But, yeah - get some pads :thumbsup: - I'd stay away from amazon FWIW, and deal directly w/ a store directly.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

There was a thread not too long ago in the clydes forum about pads, if I recall the fox pads weren't the best fitting for us big guys. 661 or poc I think came out on top. Bear that in mind when you get them in case you need to send em back.


And going otb is part and parcel to mtb I think...the more you ride, the less you do the dumb ones - they just become more spectacular 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> If you line the pads w/ Saran wrap, they will help your elbows and knees lose weight! :idea:
> 
> But, yeah - get some pads :thumbsup: - I'd stay away from amazon FWIW, and deal directly w/ a store directly.


Actually I did buy directly from two different stores, it was easier to find and link at amazon. I didn't pay those prices, they were closer to 50% off. Each store only had one left and in my size.

Saran wrap around the elbows? Whaat?.. Just kiddin

I wasn't going to say anything, but I have listen for awhile about the plastic, but that battle is about to be lost. I have ridden without it quite a few times, but without my satisfaction.

I did the single trail, and had some fun, came home, and it was 90 degrees outside. I waited and took another ride. Yes I was breathing hard, because I rode hard, but not sweating. 
I suppose I have a thing, if I don't sweat, I didn't do anything.

I must have been tired, because I did sleep well last night.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> There was a thread not too long ago in the clydes forum about pads, if I recall the fox pads weren't the best fitting for us big guys. 661 or poc I think came out on top. Bear that in mind when you get them in case you need to send em back.
> 
> And going otb is part and parcel to mtb I think...the more you ride, the less you do the dumb ones - they just become more spectacular
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


They have been dumb ones, and I also have to go get my brake pads too. They had to order me some, I gotten the call they were in, but I didn't go, and that was part of the last fall. The brakes!!!!!

I may end up reviewing some better ones then the one that came with the bike. That's a lot of weight when going down hill.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I did too at first. It gets better with time and experience. That said, I wiped out yesterday going to fast around a gravel curve and my front wheel washed out.


OK! Then it's just not me 

My friend, he hasn't yet, but he is a little guy, and I'm thinking when all this weight get to moving around so fast, it becomes harder to control. lol


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

You should have your doctor check you out. Perhaps your internal cooling system is not functioning properly. If you aren't sweating to cool down, you are probably overheating which can become very dangerous. Even in cold months I sweat quite a bit on some tough trails, and in the summer I expect to look like someone hosed me down. If you feel extra exhausted you are probably dehydrated or overheating. Be careful of heatstroke my friend!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> I did the single trail, and had some fun, came home, and it was 90 degrees outside. I waited and took another ride. Yes I was breathing hard, because I rode hard, but not sweating.


So are you literally not sweating or just not sweating comparative to wearing the plastic? I ask because like bat suggested, perhaps there is something medically wrong. It certainly would not be normal to not sweat while mountain biking in the 90 degree heat. Whether it's a health concern or not, I guess that would be for a doctor to determine, but if you are not sweating at all, it might be worth checking into.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

When we came home from the trail and we rode again, it was 90, but not humid, not only did I not sweat, he didn’t either. 

Just gotten back from a 9.5 mile neighborhood semi-sweat run. I’m kinda mad at myself, I didn’t control myself with the water. Lol

I know what you guys have said, drink plenty of water, and yes I did. It’s like once I start to drink I don’t seem to control the amount and I just drink and drink. I had my camelbak with some ice and some so so so tasteful cold water. YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!
I pretty much wasted time wearing the plastic today.

I decided I will wear it about 1/3 of my rides. Once every other day, if I ride twice in one day, I will only wear it once, never on a trail. 
I was going to wear it every day, except trails, but I let you guys talk me down.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

You probably did sweat, it just evaporated quickly.

Drinking water does not un-do any fat-loss efforts.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a suggestion to find out if you are really sweating (I'm betting you are).

Weigh yourself and the water you are taking on the ride right before riding. Ride like you do. At the end, re-weigh yourself and the water you have remaining. Any difference is sweat and potentially urine if you stopped for a natural break.

Here is my theory on the apparent lack of sweat and it comes from hours of riding on a trainer. You are probably sweating like a pig, but the air over the skin and relatively hot, dry air evaporates the sweat very quickly. You'll feel dry as long as you are moving. Now, you take that same exercise and remove the air flow (i.e., ride a trainer or cover your skin in plastic), the sweat will be dripping off of you.

In case you haven't seen this one, it might be worth a quick read:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/heat-stroke-how-recognize-714533.html


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> I know what you guys have said, drink plenty of water, and yes I did. It's like once I start to drink I don't seem to control the amount and I just drink and drink. I had my camelbak with some ice and some so so so tasteful cold water. YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!
> I pretty much wasted time wearing the plastic today.


Ok, here's the thing, drinking water can't cause you to gain or not loose fat. If anything, it will help you loose FAT. So, if drinking too much water is causing you to not loose weight as you normally do, that's just proof that all you are doing with your plastic training is loosing water weight, not actual fat weight. That's the point we have been trying to make. There is a HUGE difference in the weight you loose when it's water and when it's fat. The water weight loss is very unhealthy, unless of course because of a medical issue you retain large amounts of fluid. It is also not sustainable.

Anyways, also, keep in mind, you very well could be not loosing weight or even gaining weight because you are gaining muscle from riding. Can you tell a difference in your arms or legs? These are the two main areas I usually see a difference. When I was riding a road bike a couple summers ago, my legs really exploded with growth. My legs have always been really fast to gain muscle though from back in my weight lifting days. At one point, my thighs measured nearly 32" around 

Bottom line, great you are out there on the bike. Glad to hear you have at least cut back on the plastic. Just do your best at diet and continue what you are doing. It is a long, slow process but you can definitely get where you want to go. You certainly seem to have the motivation and commitment.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

JDM said:


> You probably did sweat, it just evaporated quickly.
> 
> Drinking water does not un-do any fat-loss efforts.


In the back of my mind, I do considered the same thoughts to at least keep me going.



heyyall said:


> Here is a suggestion to find out if you are really sweating (I'm betting you are).
> 
> Weigh yourself and the water you are taking on the ride right before riding. Ride like you do. At the end, re-weigh yourself and the water you have remaining. Any difference is sweat and potentially urine if you stopped for a natural break.
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, ok!!!

I have to admit something, and hopefully this will get the thought off of you guys mind. As much as I love this biking, and as much as I am going to lose this weight, I have a mechanism in me that I'm positive will stop me from having a heat stroke or any other problem with will cause me to hurt myself.

That mechanism is called being 'lazy', yes, it's true, I am lazy.

Before it even comes bad or I am getting too hot out there, before I even become dizzy, My big azz will strip in the middle of the highway and ride home in my underwear.

There is no pushing me even close to being hard out there.

I will pull over and take a damn nap in the shade with just a t-shirt until I feel better and then ride home.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Ok, here's the thing, drinking water can't cause you to gain or not loose fat. If anything, it will help you loose FAT. So, if drinking too much water is causing you to not loose weight as you normally do, that's just proof that all you are doing with your plastic training is loosing water weight, not actual fat weight. That's the point we have been trying to make. There is a HUGE difference in the weight you loose when it's water and when it's fat. The water weight loss is very unhealthy, unless of course because of a medical issue you retain large amounts of fluid. It is also not sustainable.
> 
> Anyways, also, keep in mind, you very well could be not loosing weight or even gaining weight because you are gaining muscle from riding. Can you tell a difference in your arms or legs? These are the two main areas I usually see a difference. When I was riding a road bike a couple summers ago, my legs really exploded with growth. My legs have always been really fast to gain muscle though from back in my weight lifting days. At one point, my thighs measured nearly 32" around
> 
> Bottom line, great you are out there on the bike. Glad to hear you have at least cut back on the plastic. Just do your best at diet and continue what you are doing. It is a long, slow process but you can definitely get where you want to go. You certainly seem to have the motivation and commitment.


I know weight can't be gained by drinking water, but it certainly feels like it at times. I do have an issue with going by how my cloths fit or measuring parts of the body.

I'm far too narrow minded and I concentrate on the scale, there is nothing no one can do about that one. I did take into consideration of the plastic, but my mind is only going to go by the scale.

Yes the scale has pissed me off with the ups and downs, but that only encourage me to do better.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> I know weight can't be gained by drinking water, but it certainly feels like it at times. I do have an issue with going by how my cloths fit or measuring parts of the body.
> 
> I'm far too narrow minded and I concentrate on the scale, there is nothing no one can do about that one. I did take into consideration of the plastic, but my mind is only going to go by the scale.
> 
> Yes the scale has pissed me off with the ups and downs, but that only encourage me to do better.


And that's going to be your downfall. Seriously. Like I said, you could be loosing fat but also gaining muscle. The trap is that it takes a much smaller amount of muscle to make up the same weight as fat being lost. So...you may not see the muscle growth that is overtaking the fat loss. All you will see is your weight staying the same or even going up. You are going to get bummed and even freak out and do things you shouldn't do to make the scale go down when in fact you are actually already on the right path only your tunnel vision is preventing you from seeing that. I know it's hard to ignore the scales and I know that ultimately most of us trying to get healthy have goal weights. But really, the journey to that goal, you really need to try hard to avoid watching the scale. Yeah, check it now and then, but try as hard as you can to use the mirror, how clothes fit, comments from other people....you get the drift. But in the end you're going to do what you're going to do. I'm just trying to help.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

there will be times when you hit plateaus too. i was stuck at the 250 mark for severl weeks, no matter how hard i rode or what i did (or didnt) eat. then all of a sudden i started losing a pound or two here and there, and hadnt changed a thing. now i am back to a plateau again, this time at 240. i was down to 238 (almost 30 pounds less than where i started a couple months ago), and went on a pretty epic (for me) ride that really worked me hard. i seriously thought that when all was said and done i would be down to 235- and wouldnt ya know it, i actually went back UP to 241!

i didnt scarf down a bunch of crap, either. i stick with the same relatively mundane diet, no additional garbage. i do, however, see shrinkage in the man boobs, and much better definition in my calves and quads. to me, what i am seeing is transference of weight from fat to muscle, despite the weight gain. Not happy about being 240+, but comfortable in knowing that my musculature is getting stronger and more defined while still shedding pounds.

and just found out this afternoon that the waist is definitely shrinking- one of my favorite old pairs of shorts that i havent worn in forever because i was too fat for, well... i walked out to go load the truck for todays ride, and they literally fell off my ass. now they are too big


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Hamp,
I just read through all 8 pages... every word. It wasn't till this last page that people reinforced something that we all need to remember. Muscle is much more dense than fat. Therefore, building muscle through exercise will counter your weight loss through fat burning to some extent. Tracking your calories and exercise will help you stay focused.

Also, have you considered tracking your heart rate during your workouts? I'm a gadget geek, so any ride (or run) I go on includes a GPS and heart rate monitor. I'm constantly looking back at my workouts to see changes (whether it is avg. speed, heart rate, etc). It also helps me maintain my level of exertion. 

There's a lot of science to exercise, and there's a lot more going on than just pushing as hard as you can for as long as you can. Keep up the hard work, it will pay off.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey dnlwthrn, thanks for reading and showing concern.
You know as I was reading your post, I was telling my wife about the 'Heart Monitor' you mentioned. I was telling her, the computer 'NiteRider 5.0' I have for my bike doesn't have a monitor on it, so she ordered me a wrist watch style heart rate monitor.

There are so many success stories on this site, and I know what I have done is nothing in comparison. Yet I must tell at least one thing that riding this bike has done for me so far.

I mentioned part of this, but just last year, I couldn't do the front and back part of my lawn in the same day. I would have to separate them during the week, because It would be too painful on my joints. I couldn't walk around the block without being extremely painful.

Well now, I do the front and rear within the same amount of time it use to take me just to do the front part of my lawn, and not only that, but still get on my bike and get in a nice ride afterwards.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> There was a thread not too long ago in the clydes forum about pads, if I recall the fox pads weren't the best fitting for us big guys. 661 or poc I think came out on top. Bear that in mind when you get them in case you need to send em back.
> 
> And going otb is part and parcel to mtb I think...the more you ride, the less you do the dumb ones - they just become more spectacular
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I didn't find or really look for that thread, I took your word for it. I gotten the knee pads in, and they are borderline tight. I have always considered my legs to be little compared to my overall size.

If I had big legs, they wouldn't work. Since they are borderline tight, I will keep them, only because of a review when someone stated they were tight on them, but they will conform to your legs.

I'm gonna give it a try to see, and also, when I lose, maybe they will fit somewhat looser.

Actually they may be fitting perfect, because I doubt they will move when the bad action occur.

They are not restricting my movements, but I will see a little later. My kinda luck, after spending money on something like this, they won't be needed, so hopefully no more falls.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been informed that lizardskins knee/shin pads are excellent for us clydes with larger legs. I'm gonna order some next week and try them out.. I'll keep you informed if you wish.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

BatCountry said:


> I've been informed that lizardskins knee/shin pads are excellent for us clydes with larger legs. I'm gonna order some next week and try them out.. *I'll keep you informed if you wish*.


Yes, please do. I didn't think about the shin at all, I was only thinking about the knee. I gotten the elbow pads, and they sent me the wrong ones, but I'm not complaining. They look much better in person compared to the pics. Also they are protecting a little more, These have a forearm protection.

Snug fit, but doesn't seem to restrict my movements.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally, my first time NOT falling&#8230;. lol

We tried out a new place, really easy compared to the very first one we went too. I'm not saying it was easy, but easier then the first two. Weather was beautiful, and guess who sweated&#8230; lol

I felt a little sweat across my forehead, but really noticed it with my clothes being as wet as they were.

Man Oh Man, this is a fun sport! ! !

Now my concern is my speed, and I noticed something and I have to improve on it. I believe with my last few falls, it kinda made me far too cautious lately. It seem the slower I was going, it would seem more like I was going to fall or slip and crash. When I caught my breath and tried to catch up with my buddy, I seem to flow on the trail a lot better.

Is there something in that situation? Where if you are going too slow, you can slip?

I was noticing people moving so fast across certain spots that I thought I would slip on. I suppose that is just experience.

I had started to blame my weight on why I need to slow down, because I was thinking all of this weight moving around, it's hard to control, but it was other big guys there that moving, and I gotten out of the way.

Youtube vid of the park we tried today:

Trails of Michigan, Maybury State Park Mountain Biking Trail - YouTube


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Fast is smooth, smooth is fast.

Yeah, sometime, a lot of times actually, riding faster is better. Takes a little getting used to before you are able to completely believe that concept, but I find that the majority of my crashes are low speed or at times when I am tentative at hitting an obstacle. When I ride at speed or hit the obstacle with confidence, I crash much, much less.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

An example of going to slow, I'm riding down a slight hill, and come to a root, and instead of jumping it a little, I have ridden over and down it(if that makes any sense). I also think I do need a better fork, I sometimes seem like I'm all over the path when I hit a bump/rock/root, instead of just going over it. I kinda of been bouncing..

What does that mean?


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

HAMP said:


> An example of going to slow, I'm riding down a slight hill, and come to a root, and instead of jumping it a little, I have ridden over and down it(if that makes any sense). I also think I do need a better fork, I sometimes seem like I'm all over the path when I hit a bump/rock/root, instead of just going over it. I kinda of been bouncing..
> 
> What does that mean?


sounds like your fork is not cutting it!

one of the most important things for us clydes is to make sure you have suspension that can hold your weight, if your bike is completely stock im certain you are bottoming out that fork alot, wich is not a good thing


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I have heard the term 'borroming out', but what does it mean?

Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

HAMP said:


> I have heard the term 'borroming out', but what does it mean?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question.


bottoming out is when your suspension runs out of travel when you go over bumps and such, wich would suggest that your fork is not strong enough for your weight


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I just looked up some things, and ‘bottom out’ doesn’t seem to be the proper description. I believe I may have an issue with the ‘Rebound Damping’.

I have to look and see if my shock has that adjustment.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cheap stock forks usually do not.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hamp I had the same problem. cheap suntour forks for big guys like us dont cut the mustard. I just put a Marzocchi TST2 44 29 fork on my bike. It has adjustable rebound which is your why roots and rocks are giving you trouble that suntour doesnt have enough rebound for your size. I have put 18 miles of very rocky single track and its a total game changer. When looking at forks you may want to get one with a thru axle instead of a quick release because they are stronger. here is a before and after with my bike. if you look closely you can see the new salsa semi rims!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

freighttrain48 said:


> Hamp I had the same problem. cheap suntour forks for big guys like us dont cut the mustard. I just put a Marzocchi TST2 44 29 fork on my bike. It has adjustable rebound which is your why roots and rocks are giving you trouble that suntour doesnt have enough rebound for your size. I have put 18 miles of very rocky single track and its a total game changer. When looking at forks you may want to get one with a thru axle instead of a quick release because they are stronger. here is a before and after with my bike. if you look closely you can see the new salsa semi rims!!


your post looks bent
Blue line: seat post
Red line: seat tube


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

highdelll said:


> your post looks bent
> Blue line: seat post
> Red line: seat tube


thats cause it is Thomson elite post and wtb saddle on order the seat was bent before the fork upgrade. fork and wheelset were upgraded first and yesterday I ordered the post and seat and through on a answer protaper bar( another great upgrade turns much nicer with a wider bar) pedals are on order is well cant wait to get them in.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

freighttrain48 said:


> *thats cause it is Thomson elite post* and wtb saddle on order the seat was bent before the fork upgrade. fork and wheelset were upgraded first and yesterday I ordered the post and seat and through on a answer protaper bar( another great upgrade turns much nicer with a wider bar) pedals are on order is well cant wait to get them in.


whoa dood - consider using punctuation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

So, HAMP, it's been almost a month since you began this thread. How much have you lost now?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freighttrain48 said:


> Hamp I had the same problem. cheap suntour forks for big guys like us dont cut the mustard. I just put a Marzocchi TST2 44 29 fork on my bike. It has adjustable rebound which is your why roots and rocks are giving you trouble that suntour doesnt have enough rebound for your size. I have put 18 miles of very rocky single track and its a total game changer. When looking at forks you may want to get one with a thru axle instead of a quick release because they are stronger. here is a before and after with my bike. if you look closely you can see the new salsa semi rims!!


Can you tell me more about your 'salsa semi rims', or link me to them. I'm going to do a search also, because I've been looking for a new front wheel.

On my way to one of the parks, a lady hit us from the rear and she bent my front wheel. She also bent my friends front derailleur and crank. Talk about spoiling some people day! !


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Loraura said:


> So, HAMP, it's been almost a month since you began this thread. How much have you lost now?


Actually I'm not sure I want to say.  I've been up and down with a couple gout attacks, and to me it's been too cold to really ride.

Also for the past week almost 6 darn days now, I've been on a plateau and just feel stuck.

But from what I started, I am only down 26lbs. With me going up and down, I lost some of that 26lbs a couple times. :madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Actually I'm not sure I want to say.  I've been up and down with a couple gout attacks, and to me it's been too cold to really ride.
> 
> Also for the past week almost 6 darn days now, I've been on a plateau and just feel stuck.
> 
> But from what I started, I am only down 26lbs. With me going up and down, I lost some of that 26lbs a couple times. :madman:


hey, it took a while to get where you're at - it'll take a while to get back.
there's no beating yourself up.. just keep ridin and enjoy life.!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> hey, it took a while to get where you're at - it'll take a while to get back.
> there's no beating yourself up.. just keep ridin and enjoy life.!


I was enjoying everything, I know it's just a rim, but I've been mad all day. Me and my buddy, ended up hitting a bar, because we couldn't get our bikes fixed today or the next few days.

Just in case you missed that posting, a lady hit us from behind and jacked up our bikes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, that sux. At least it gives you a good excuse to upgrade the front wheel.

On the weight loss, like highdell said, don't worry about little ups and downs. They happen. Just keep up what you're doing.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, that sux. At least it gives you a good excuse to upgrade the front wheel.
> 
> On the weight loss, like highdell said, don't worry about little ups and downs. They happen. Just keep up what you're doing.


It does give an excuse too.  I wasn't thinking about it, but I'm not sure what to look for. When I looked into the 'salsa semi rims' like freighttrain48 mentioned, I kinda thought about, would those be good for both trails and riding thru the city?

I know when I bought my wife bike(TREK DS), they told her she could ride trails and city, but those tires are so damn thin, and I like my current size tires for both city and trails.

If any of that makes any sense, I wouldn't mind some suggestion from you or anyone reading this.

I call myself slowing down from my Home theater hobby to save some money, but it doesn't matter the hobby, money is going to be spent.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

HAMP said:


> Can you tell me more about your 'salsa semi rims', or link me to them. I'm going to do a search also, because I've been looking for a new front wheel.
> 
> On my way to one of the parks, a lady hit us from the rear and she bent my front wheel. She also bent my friends front derailleur and crank. Talk about spoiling some people day! !


That sucks a big one but I can assure you it was just a matter of time before you bent it riding if it was the wheel that came with your bike. Here is the link for salsa rims which have been working well for me Salsa Cycles | Components I ran into a root that stopped me dead from about 10mph ( didnt have the rebound up high enough on the new fork). If that was a stock rim I would have been walking out the woods yet again but the salsa took the hit like a champ. I would seriously consider upgrading your fork right now too. You can upgrade to a bigger axle size and get a fork that will actually rebound. Marzocchi tst2 44 is a good budget fork but if you have more money REI has a fox float 32 for $600 which is a very good price.
Components - Fox at REI - Free shipping on orders of $50 or more


HAMP said:


> Actually I'm not sure I want to say.  I've been up and down with a couple gout attacks, and to me it's been too cold to really ride.
> 
> Also for the past week almost 6 darn days now, I've been on a plateau and just feel stuck.
> 
> But from what I started, I am only down 26lbs. With me going up and down, I lost some of that 26lbs a couple times. :madman:


Do you have a gym membership or a dumbell set? If not go to a sporting goods store pick up a 25lbs dumbbell or throw 26lbs in a backpack and go for a ride, then tell me its only 26lbs. 26 lbs is a DAMN FINE JOB for one months weight loss. I am down 17lbs for the last month and that is a number I am happy with. IMHO anything over 10lbs a month is great.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't give up man, you are making awesome progress...

I noticed that when I begin to feel kind of blah.. and out of steam, I either make an upgrade to my bike or find some new trails. This keeps me motivated, entertained, and excited to get out there and ride!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Another great wheel for clydes is the SunRingle MTX33 and the Salsa Gordo. They are pretty equal but the Gordo is lighter and thus more expensive.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Another great wheel for clydes is the SunRingle MTX33 and the Salsa Gordo. They are pretty equal but the Gordo is lighter and thus more expensive.


I can't find any gordos in 36 hole only 32 thats why I have the semi's


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

It's likely that your body has adjusted and that's why you're at a plateau. Try mixing things up. Try some weight lifting. In addition to biking, I use a program called "P90x2" that's pretty intense. If you like sweating, this program will having you doing just that. Classes last quarter stalled my workouts so I gained a couple pounds so I'm going to get back after it. The nice thing about this program, I workout at home with a mixture of cardio and weight training.

Hang in there, 26 pounds is a great start!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

freighttrain48 said:


> I can't find any gordos in 36 hole only 32 thats why I have the semi's


hmmm...26" or 29"?


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

er


Nubster said:


> hmmm...26" or 29"?


29er


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

well hamp, did you dwindle away to nothingness and become a non-clyde with the magic of the plastic bag? havent heard from you in forever.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I forget where he's from, but if he's in a heat-wave like were havin, I might be worried :skep:

Yo, HAMP!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

He's in MI, so I'm sure its been hot there. Plus the holiday, I'm not that worried... Maybe he's just out riding instead of spending all his time posting?


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks to the OP and everyone who has contributed to this thread. 

I'm pretty new to mountain biking, new to this site, and recently started to lose weight. I think I picked up as many pointers in this single thread than any other thread. 

Never counted calories before. Just downloaded an app to start (I don't eat AS bad as I thought!) Says I can eat about 2000 calories per day to lose 2 lbs per week with my current workout routine. I can handle that. 

Good luck to everyone trying to lose weight. Hamp, stay safe, it is obvious that you are going to keep doing your thing and I'm not going to try and stop you. Not saying your way is good, but I wouldn't try to stop someone I don't know from doing meth either because I really don't care. 

Don't know how to give rep to anyone or if I can, but many posters in this thread deserve it for this thread!

Cheers


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

ginty said:


> Thanks to the OP and everyone who has contributed to this thread.
> 
> I'm pretty new to mountain biking, new to this site, and recently started to lose weight. I think I picked up as many pointers in this single thread than any other thread.
> 
> ...


lol... That was funny. Well so far I'm not dead, and I hate to say it, but it's seems that my body has gotten use to the heat when I wear that thing, and I feel so cold if the weather isn't above 93 degrees outside when I ride. It works well up to about 98 degrees, and I haven't went riding above that.

The wife has been a little mad at me also, she turns the air on, and I get cold, and I sneak and turn it down/off.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Someone made a joke about looking in the paper for a guy dead from riding with a plastic suit on.

Don’t look for that one, look for the one that says, “Fat guy dies on single track trail in Michigan” 

Wearing that plastic is nothing compared to doing a good single track trail in cool comfortable clothing.

I LOVE THIS ****! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't posted my experiences on here in awhile. It was a GREAT day on the single track, wow to have so much fun and be extremely tired at the same time.

I must say I am highly impressed at the guys that seem to be going faster than I do on the street. This one guy came around the corner so fast, and I was thinking, 'Oh! He is going to slow down, going down this hill', I was thinking that because I knew what was down there. Nope, he went over that stuff better than I do over a curb on the streets.

*My improvements since I started May 19th on the single track:*

I was only looking about 2 - 5 feet in front of me, concentrating and not riding very fast.
Now, I am looking at far as I can see up the path, and getting thru the course much quicker.

I am pretty much right behind my buddy, up until we get to those frackin hills and he is gone&#8230; lol
I call myself practicing hills at home, when I ride my route, I have chosen a path that has hills, and they burn, believe me, they BURN, but it's so darn different on the trails.

I don't think this matters, but I am wearing different style cloths now. When I first started, I was wearing jogging pants and two t-shirts, then I changed from my jogging pants to some basketball shorts. In my weight lost, both pants and basketball shorts became far too large. A couple of weeks ago, I went and bought a couple cargo shorts that were a little snug, plus a few other things to wear. 
Well today, those cargo shorts were too frackin large and getting on my nerve with how they were coming off of me. I have been totally baffled by how large they are on me now, because It just doesn't seem that I lost that much or better yet, the damn scale isn't saying I lost that much.

My biggest improvement and most proud one, since getting my knee and elbow pads I have not fallen/flipped, but I was in complete shock when I seen my buddy fall twice.

Getting to the top of the hill is some tuff stuff, but now that I am more comfortable and watching much further up the path, going down the hills at a high rate of speed is one hella of a payoff, and its better than some rides at cedar point.

I want to go back tomorrow so bad. I can't believe I missed 2 - 3 weeks of this, but we all know how life can take other courses at times.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're still wearing that thing, you're still retarded - but I love ya! :lol:

You are KICKING ASS!!!
I guess the one thing that sucks about losing girth/weight, is the clothes you have to buy 

Keep pickin lines and ridin - that's the best for improvement! (I'm sure you know - just encouraging  )
I am really happy for you - and a don't even know ya!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> If you're still wearing that thing, you're still retarded - but I love ya! :lol:
> 
> You are KICKING ASS!!!
> I guess the one thing that sucks about losing girth/weight, is the clothes you have to buy
> ...


Thanks dell, I really do appreciate the encouragement. As much fun as I told you guys about my first single track trail, the last one was more fun and extremely exhausting 5 times more. Since I can now look up the trail much further, I can peddle faster and have time to think of how I'm going to handle what's coming up.

And of course what made it fun also was not flipping over the bars&#8230; lol

Oh boy, talk about getting rid of the weight and buying all new cloths. I bought some winter outfits last winter, that I do not plan to wear this winter.

The bad part about it, as you know I live in Michigan, and we get some cold weather here. This last winter I also bought two large leather coats, that when I lose what I plan, they will not look right on me. And I only wore them a few times.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Double post


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh Well, so much for the big weight lost.. Been busy at work, having a few gout attacks and just gotten out of caring about the losing the weight, but I haven't stopped riding, that is here to stay, love it too much.

A couple of pics from a few weeks back @ the same 280lbs that I have been for a couple of months


























Much better at riding, I couldn't believe how well I take the trails now compared to the beginning of this thread


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

your 'pics' are links to blu-ray


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Hamp, don't tell us you are spamming the board.

Glad to hear the riding is going well, though.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

NO!!! not spamming, for some reason I can only use the quick reply, I can't upload pics or anything, I can't even create a new thread. I can't update or fix mistakes.  I just ended up using the links I had posted in my thread from bluray.

It seems to be my computer, because I can do all of those things from my phone or laptop. This is the only site I am having issues from my desktop. I was thinking the browser or a setting, I just don’t know.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> your 'pics' are links to blu-ray


No, they are not links to the forum, just labled wrong.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> No, they are not links to the forum, just labled wrong.


well, it's correct that they're not links to THIS forum - but they are not labeled wrong - they go exactly where the text implies - to blu-ray
not being a dick - just statin the facts


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't worry about not losing weight. Sometimes its better to measure your body. It's amazing how much body fat you can lose without any change in weight, but still be slimming down. That means you're building muscle. 

I've stayed about the same weight for nearly a month, but lost an entire jean size. My shirts fit me much better and I'm almost comfortable in a size L t-shirt. Haven't worn one of those since high school!

If you really want to concentrate on that # loss, then change up your diet and/or increase your exercise.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> well, it's correct that they're not links to THIS forum - but they are not labeled wrong - they go exactly where the text implies - to blu-ray
> not being a dick - just statin the facts


Once again you are wrong, you have a track record out this world for being totally wrong. They do not goto any forum.. look for a PM so you may receive some personal name calling... geez


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

CrzyTuning said:


> Don't worry about not losing weight. Sometimes its better to measure your body. It's amazing how much body fat you can lose without any change in weight, but still be slimming down. That means you're building muscle.
> 
> I've stayed about the same weight for nearly a month, but lost an entire jean size. My shirts fit me much better and I'm almost comfortable in a size L t-shirt. Haven't worn one of those since high school!
> 
> If you really want to concentrate on that # loss, then change up your diet and/or increase your exercise.


Nope, I don't even care about the weight lose anymore, lately I've just been enjoying riding. I'm not going to worry about it until next summer, no stress for the winter. Will be looking for some riding gear I can wear this winter, I don't want my bike sitting up like it did last winter.

I just mentioned my weight for the picture.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Double post


 - you mean 'deleted post' , don't ya?



highdelll said:


> your 'pics' are links to blu-ray





highdelll said:


> well, it's correct that they're not links to THIS forum - but they are not labeled wrong - they go exactly where the text implies - to blu-ray
> not being a dick - just statin the facts





HAMP said:


> Once again you are wrong, you have a track record out this world for being totally wrong. They do not goto any forum.. look for a PM so you may receive some personal name calling... geez


funny, how you were amicable and thanking me for my encouragement the post before from some time back.
I say It links to a site (blu-ray) it does - end of fukkin story - not callin you anything - just saying where the fukkin link points to PERIOD.

And you go off about a track record about "wrong"?
Please point out my wrong track record

you could lose a few
eyeballs if you're worried about splinters in others


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think I need to find the other mistakes you made, you continue to show it here. The pics showing are from the same location, they do not take you to another forum.

THE PICS ARE STORED ON ANOTHER FORUM SERVER, THEY DO NOT TAKE YOU TO ANOTHER FORUM.
Some people can be so slow. 

So, if they take you to another forum, what was the link about??? Or did just a picture pop up when you clicked the link???? OH, if a pic just popped up, then it was pulled off of a server, NOT TAKING SOMEONE TO ANOTHER FORUM..

Umm, no, it’s not a deleted post, it was a double of the information below it. It’s still there, just the information has been removed… Again, some people are just slow.

I still can thank you for encouragement, but if you’re wrong about something, I’m going to tell you. Guess what, you were wrong.


Hum, kinda slow if you ask me.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> I don't think I need to find the other mistakes you made, you continue to show it here. The pics showing are from the same location, they do not take you to another forum.
> 
> THE PICS ARE STORED ON ANOTHER FORUM SERVER, THEY DO NOT TAKE YOU TO ANOTHER FORUM.
> Some people can be so slow.
> ...


I am wrong?
I don't know what the eff your problem is, but here, maybe a pic will help you out


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Its funny I was just wondering about Ol Hamp the other day see things havent changed to much


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> I am wrong?
> I don't know what the eff your problem is, but here, maybe a pic will help you out


Ahhh!!!! I see you confusion and what the problem is, I'm just not sure why you are having that issue.

Once again like I said, they were not links to the forum, they links to pictures that are saved on the server, that is two different things. For some reason, it is asking you for a login and password. As far as I know, most people do not need one to few pics from their server.

Most people would know what that screen means, but of course I am speaking with you, and that explains it.

It's pretty obvious, you know how to ride a bike, but know nothing of internet.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Ahhh!!!! I see you confusion and what the problem is, I'm just not sure why you are having that issue.
> 
> Once again like I said, they were not links to the forum, they links to pictures that are saved on the server, that is two different things. For some reason, it is asking you for a login and password. As far as I know, most people do not need one to few pics from their server.
> 
> ...


you are out of your fcuking mind
ESAD


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

highdelll said:


> you are out of your fcuking mind
> ESAD


ill concur. the links took me to that blu-ray forum as well, and i also got sent to the login page.

if hamp knew the internet as well as he claims, he would host the pics on photobucket or dropbox, somewhere that everyone could see the links, no matter where he posted them. but then again he has seemed to have excuses for everything, all year long.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you telling me you can't see the pics in post #235?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Are you telling me you can't see the pics in post #235?


DING DING DING!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YOU might be able to see them because YOU are logged into a site that no one here might be logged in to.

If you had either: 
Hosted from a photo service like flickr or photobucket
Uploaded them here
or 
possibly copied the image itself (*.jpg) and pasted with img tags it would work.

Who's the 'genius' at the internet ??? :madman:

FWIW, my job is directly related to the internet (SEO, SEM, Remarketing) so, I might know a thing or two.

Peace outut:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats only with this site, because I have always used them as a server for my pics.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Thats only with this site, because I have always used them as a server for my pics.


who cares what you do or have done???
and it's not just this site...

I can copy the link url, paste it into a word doc, copy it to a thumbdrive, walk across the building, open it up in someone else's computer, using a different ISP, different browser, etc etc etc - paste the fcukin link into the URL bar - hit enter, and it would do the same damn thing

'genius'


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I pretty sure you didn't do all of that...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Hamp, here is what I see in Post 235. I quoted your text and see indeed you are linking to a Blu-ray attachment. Perhaps their server works just like the one here--the only way you see attachments is if you are logged on. Why don't you just upload the pictures here as attachments. That way we will all be able to see what is going on.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

heyyall said:


> Hamp, here is what I see in Post 235. I quoted your text and see indeed you are linking to a Blu-ray attachment. Perhaps their server works just like the one here--the only way you see attachments is if you are logged on. Why don't you just upload the pictures here as attachments. That way we will all be able to see what is going on.


With all of his arguing, Some people must have missed this posting.



> for some reason I can only use the quick reply, I can't upload pics or anything, I can't even create a new thread. I can't update or fix mistakes. I just ended up using the links I had posted in my thread from bluray.
> 
> It seems to be my computer, because I can do all of those things from my phone or laptop. This is the only site I am having issues from my desktop. I was thinking the browser or a setting, I just don't know.


I was able to use my phone to change the links on this site. I moved the pics from the first location, so you should see them now.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

There you are! You look like you are having fun.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Sir!!!

Actually I had a great time after those were taken.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I get all neg reps from this thread, but I get good ones from everywhere else on this site.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Is this the only way to say thank you to the people who leave kind words in the rep, and hope they read it?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

wheres the plastic baggie suit? finally give up on that nonsense?

keep riding, you aint that much of a fat bastard. ive seen bigger guys looking like absolute retards in full spandex kits, just absolutely blow me away. i aint speedy gonzalez, mind you, but they were bigger, fatter bastards than me and made me look like i was jra instead of hammering it at the time.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Is this the only way to say thank you to the people who leave kind words in the rep, and hope they read it?


I dunno, but this might be a place to apologize for insulting people's intelligence. :thumbsup:

This has been naggin at me - since I'm so stupid at the internet, what EXACTLY are your qualifications? - are you a programmer?, developer? do you work in any field related to the internet at all?

Soooooper curious!


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is Webster's definition of a


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> I dunno, but this might be a place to apologize for insulting people's intelligence. :thumbsup:
> 
> This has been naggin at me - since I'm so stupid at the internet, what EXACTLY are your qualifications? - are you a programmer?, developer? do you work in any field related to the internet at all?
> 
> Soooooper curious!


I'm a bagger at a very large market, and I sometimes help the girl at the POS. Isn't that connected to the internet?

It doesn't matter what I do, you need to learn how to talk to people in a forum. Two people made comments on the links, one was cool and nice about it, but you turned it into an argument.
From your argument, I for some reason gotten a few neg reps, and some good ones with some very nice comments.

I'll apologize to the people who had to read that mess, but you are the last person to get one.

I explained what was wrong, and you still have grief about it.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

big terry said:


> wheres the plastic baggie suit? finally give up on that nonsense?
> 
> keep riding, you aint that much of a fat bastard. *ive seen bigger guys looking like absolute retards in full spandex kits, just absolutely blow me away*. i aint speedy gonzalez, mind you, but they were bigger, fatter bastards than me and made me look like i was jra instead of hammering it at the time.


I'm not sure how to take this post&#8230; Umm, was it a compliment or an insult&#8230; lol
But I will point on one comment that has been on my mind and I believe will stay on it for a life time.

Not only have I seen some guys much much larger than me wear the full spandex sets, and I believe I mentioned this before, but what you seen me wear in those pics, one of the large spandex wearers asked my buddy about me with this question, "Why is he wearing all those cloths?"

The guy that asked, His shirt was sooo frackin tight, I able to see the inside of his belly button, I kid you not. The shirt/spandex was actually concaving into his belly button, I'm not sure it was spandex either, and that makes it worst.

I'm not going to talk about the spandex pants, because I do not want to make anyone reading this sick, and I'm trying not to remember that part.

I believe that image is going to haunt me for a lifetime.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I meant that you don't have to be a skinny, roadie-lookin', spandex-wearin' rider to ride well and have fun. It's a great way to lose weight and keep it off, but the cardio benefit is there regardless. 

Sent from somewhere not sitting on my ass in front of the computer.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Two people made comments on the links, one was cool and nice about it, but you turned it into an argument.


Oh did I???



highdelll said:


> well, it's correct that they're not links to THIS forum - but they are not labeled wrong - they go exactly where the text implies - to blu-ray
> not being a dick - just statin the facts





HAMP said:


> Once again you are wrong, you have a track record out this world for being totally wrong. They do not goto any forum.. look for a PM so you may receive some personal name calling... geez


:nono:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Highdelll, do you have any friends where you live, I'm not asking about online friends.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

It's exactly like a train wreck.... I can't stop looking.... 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> It's exactly like a train wreck.... I can't stop looking....
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I get this a lot from different forums... lol


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Ha! Best of luck with your weight loss. And congratulations on what you have lost so far. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> Ha! *Best of luck with your weight loss. And congratulations on what you have lost so far. *
> 
> "So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


Thank you Sir on both! ! !

Sup with the Misty Mounain trip?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Any word or updates on Plastic Suit Man?

edit: I see he just started another thread here three days ago. Glad the plastic didn't kill him.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

his name is HAMP , sir!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> his name is HAMP , sir!


Howdy Sir!!! I haven't seen you in awhile.



dirt farmer said:


> Any word or updates on Plastic Suit Man?
> 
> edit: I see he just started another thread here three days ago. Glad the plastic didn't kill him.


No, the plastic didn't kill me. I didn't wear it any longer, I didn't want to take the chance of someone saying "I told you so".

But, since I haven't worn it, I'm at the same weight, without a lb lost.

Been thinking about wearing it again tho... hehehehe (waiting for the fun post to come in now)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Not enough riding this year so far, because of all the rain we have had. The wife and I do ride more together, and here are a few pics


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain trails are much harder. I can maintain 21-23mph on my road bike for up to an hour if conditions permit but even downhill mountain biking with periodic pedalling on the flat sections tires me out.


----------

